# A Los Angeles Lyft driver dragged a passenger out of his car and onto the street



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Uber and Lyft really need to get serious about Drivers kicking passengers out of their vehicles over minor shaat.. if you cant deal with passenger directions, music, loud talking then this is NOT the gig for you.

YES she was probably a Total Pain in the arse but no excuse what so ever for the drivers behavior

I think it all comes back to lack of training for drivers... of course that means investing/spending and Companies have no interest ...even when it is in thei best interest






http://ridesharepassengers.com/thre...after-being-assaulted-by-driver.125/#post-374


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

When your told to get out of someone's property, maybe you should.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> When your told to get out of someone's property, maybe you should.


Exactly the type of nonsense that needs to end . As if the Driver was a Victim... He should be in Jail ..PERIOD

Anyone Driver condones that Drivers behavior has no business driving.. I really hope Karma caths you soon..

This is who you are


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> When your told to get out of someone's property, maybe you should.


That's the lesson to be learned, oh and of course you get what you pay for.



dauction said:


> Exactly the type of nonsense that needs to end . As if the Driver was a Victim... He should be in Jail ..PERIOD
> 
> Anyone Driver condones that Drivers behavior has no business driving.. I really hope Karma caths you soon..
> 
> This is who you are


There was probably more to the story, but yes you shouldn't ever hit a woman. Driver should of pulled over and called police before touching pax.

I do have to admit though, I do like the idea of the public seeing these videos and maybe having a healthy respect for being a guest in someone else's vehicle.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> That's the lesson to be learned, oh and of course you get what you pay for.
> 
> There was probably more to the story, but yes you shouldn't ever hit a woman. Driver should of pulled over and called police before touching pax.
> 
> I do have to admit though, I do like the idea of the public seeing these videos and maybe having a healthy respect for being a guest in someone else's vehicle.


Driver needs to understand at any moment she could have reached in her purse and shot him &#8230;. and she would have been in the right.

So his behavior just cost Lyft another million dollar lawsuit and WE are Lyft .. that's less money to go around

Just amazed about how stupid a certain % of drivers are .

We are the Professional. Yes we get mad , upset at passenger behavior but WE are to remain the Adult, the professional under all circumstances. Not easy, but that's what separates the good drivers from the bad ..the professional from the hotheads that react instead of think


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

More rides you give, better your chance of going bananas. Human body and mind can only take **** up to a certain point. Then you add the traffic issues, earnings issues, family issues , dog issues, and other life issues. 
My solution to these issues is to give all the drivers a break after every 2 hours. Drivers can go get couple of drinks , clear their mind, then come back to driving. Issues fixed .
This way, you will not see drivers dragging pax’s out of their car. They will be too drunk to do this task.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

dauction said:


> Uber and Lyft really need to get serious about Drivers kicking passengers out of their vehicles over minor shaat.. if you cant deal with passenger directions, music, loud talking then this is NOT the gig for you.
> 
> YES she was probably a Total Pain in the arse but no excuse what so ever for the drivers behavior
> 
> ...


You're right and I partly blame this forum because we have posters who applaud a guy like Ben who kicked out a passenger for giving him directions.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

goneubering said:


> You're right and I partly blame this forum because we have posters who applaud a guy like Ben who kicked out a passenger for giving him directions. :frown:


Not kicked out, but requested the pax to exit the vehicle in a professional way&#128513;


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Never touch pax, ever! 

One time I thought this guy was ODing in my car. It was a 5 min trip only. This dude was OUT cold...

Start slamming my doors honking my horn, people walking around started looking at me from the windows even. It was late, like 1 am.

So I call the phone, it’s dudes sister that ordered for him. She apologize, then had to Uber over to him to wake him up.

That’s still to this day the scariest ride I ever been on. I would have never touched him, I almost was just gonna pull up next to a policeman I saw next and have them handle it. 

I would have never contacted Uber either. They absolutely would stay out of the situation anyway possible.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

dauction said:


> Uber and Lyft really need to get serious about Drivers kicking passengers out of their vehicles over minor shaat.. if you cant deal with passenger directions, music, loud talking then this is NOT the gig for you.
> 
> YES she was probably a Total Pain in the arse but no excuse what so ever for the drivers behavior
> 
> ...


I disagree with you... and totally agree with the driver. Pax needs to respect drivers and their cars... even by fear. I blame the platforms for not drilling into pax;s head that this is not their car, the driver is not their slave, and no, they cannot do anything they want... all they can do is sit quietly until the drop off. Like wtf... pax are sooooo entitled. That's the problem with today's society. I commend the driver in the post for not giving F. and doing what needs to be done. Today's generation are like grown up children. They need tough love.



mbd said:


> More rides you give, better your chance of going bananas. Human body and mind can only take **** up to a certain point. Then you add the traffic issues, earnings issues, family issues , dog issues, and other life issues.
> My solution to these issues is to give all the drivers a break after every 2 hours. Drivers can go get couple of drinks , clear their mind, then come back to driving. Issues fixed .
> This way, you will not see drivers dragging pax's out of their car. They will be too drunk to do this task.


That's true... I do it sometimes... just turn the app off and give self a mental break. Some pax I mean... just blows your mind... there's a reason I refer to this gig as driving cattle. We are the high tech cowboys of the west, moving the herd from one side to the to other.



WindyCityAnt said:


> Never touch pax, ever!
> 
> ....
> 
> I would have never contacted Uber either. They absolutely would stay out of the situation anyway possible.


Yeah, I agree with you, but we're all human... and sometimes we just snap. Totally understandable in my book. Take breaks if agitation gets too high as poster above suggested.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

if a woman came at me and punched me I'd push her ass to the ground too....it's called self defense

you can be sure he won't face any charges


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

that passenger got what she deserved.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

he went light on her

he should of cracked her a few times more

people like that are like wild horses and need to be broken


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> I disagree with you... and totally agree with the driver. Pax needs to respect drivers and their cars... even by fear. I blame the platforms for not drilling into pax;s head that this is not their car, the driver is not their slave, and no, they cannot do anything they want... all they can do is sit quietly until the drop off. Like wtf... pax are sooooo entitled. That's the problem with today's society. I commend the driver in the post for not giving F. and doing what needs to be done. Today's generation are like grown up children. They need tough love.
> 
> 
> That's true... I do it sometimes... just turn the app off and give self a mental break. Some pax I mean... just blows your mind... there's a reason I refer to this gig as driving cattle. We are the high tech cowboys of the west, moving the herd from one side to the to other.
> ...


 wow just wow


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> he went light on her
> 
> he should of cracked her a few times more
> 
> people like that are like wild horses and need to be broken


At night, they are usually drunk. So it's an easy whoopen. This market loves nightlife.

But has traffic like a ****, during the peaks of rush everyday. Some days it will last through the whole morning and night rush. Then finally go away.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

dauction said:


> Exactly the type of nonsense that needs to end . As if the Driver was a Victim... He should be in Jail ..PERIOD
> 
> Anyone Driver condones that Drivers behavior has no business driving.. I really hope Karma caths you soon..
> 
> This is who you are


This is the EXACT reason I refuse to use U/L to go anywhere except the airport or a emergency. I will drive BECAUSE I am in control of the car. NOT some creepy dude that barely speaks English most of the time that can't drive worth a shit. And when I am forced to ride I will sit in the front. There is no way your getting me in the back seat with child proof locks so you cant get out in case something goes wrong. I find it extremely amusing that mom said don't pick up hitch hikers but that is EXACTLY what we do.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> I blame the platforms for not drilling into pax;s head that this is not their car,


Pax on the phone in the backseat:

"I'll be there soon, I'm in *my *Uber"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

dauction said:


> wow just wow


Did I just see the light bulb come on?
Did ya figure it out?

Here's the bottom line: when you are in someone else's car, or home or property -- and they ask you to leave ... DO IT. It doesn't matter if they're right, or wrong or angry or sad or white or black or .... just leave.
If she'd of done that, none of that would have happened.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Because one thread is never enough. :biggrin:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft...-passenger-other-drivers-kick-his-ass.363416/


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

his car his rules . if he wants to throw her out throw her out.
put your hands on a passenger this is a problem . 
this guy is going to jail . there are other ways to get a shitty passenger out of your car . never go hands on .
he could of turned his stereo full blast or rolled down the windows so its very cold . i dont even think he asked her nicely to get out of the car .


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Did I just see the light bulb come on?
> Did ya figure it out?
> 
> Here's the bottom line: when you are in someone else's car, or home or property -- and they ask you to leave ... DO IT. It doesn't matter if they're right, or wrong or angry or sad or white or black or .... just leave.
> If she'd of done that, none of that would have happened.


The thing about this is that we don't have a clue if the rider assaulted the driver first or not. We don't know if that passenger had a weapon. I ASSUME that the rider assaulted the driver first, hence the driver NOT being in jail it appears. I will tell you that I tolerate ALLOT of BS so if I tell you to get out, your getting out. Period.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Pax on the phone in the backseat:
> 
> "I'll be there soon, I'm in *my *Uber"


I know right?!... buncha *beep* *beepeeep* *beeeeep*.... 9/10 times pax are alright, but once in a while you get one that feels like an old wooden ***** with splinters and nails vibrating violently......there I feel better now  ..... on way to pick up next 9.



UberBastid said:


> Did I just see the light bulb come on?
> Did ya figure it out?
> 
> Here's the bottom line: when you are in someone else's car, or home or property -- and they ask you to leave ... DO IT. It doesn't matter if they're right, or wrong or angry or sad or white or black or .... just leave.
> If she'd of done that, none of that would have happened.


Good to know there are still some people who know how to behave. I'll drive you anytime and even stop for coffee


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> I disagree with you... and totally agree with the driver. Pax needs to respect drivers and their cars... even by fear. I blame the platforms for not drilling into pax;s head that this is not their car, the driver is not their slave, and no, they cannot do anything they want... all they can do is sit quietly until the drop off. Like wtf... pax are sooooo entitled. That's the problem with today's society. I commend the driver in the post for not giving F. and doing what needs to be done. Today's generation are like grown up children. They need tough love.
> 
> 
> That's true... I do it sometimes... just turn the app off and give self a mental break. Some pax I mean... just blows your mind... there's a reason I refer to this gig as driving cattle. We are the high tech cowboys of the west, moving the herd from one side to the to other.
> ...


You have got to be kidding me. This post, as well as others who somehow feel a CUSTOMER deserves to be attacked for playing music, confirms there are some horrible people driving rideshare.



Fat Man said:


> The thing about this is that we don't have a clue if the rider assaulted the driver first or not. We don't know if that passenger had a weapon. *I ASSUME that the rider assaulted the driver first*, hence the driver NOT being in jail it appears. I will tell you that I tolerate ALLOT of BS so if I tell you to get out, your getting out. Period.


I have no idea why you would make this assumption.



UberBastid said:


> Here's the bottom line: when you are in someone else's car, or home or property -- and they ask you to leave ... DO IT. It doesn't matter if they're right, or wrong or angry or sad or white or black or .... just leave.
> If she'd of done that, none of that would have happened.


Nonsense. We are not police officers, she has no obligation to get out of that car and be left stranded on a highway just for playing music.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> You have got to be kidding me. This post, as well as others who somehow feel a CUSTOMER deserves to be attacked for playing music, confirms there are some horrible people driving rideshare.
> 
> 
> I have no idea why you would make this assumption.


Let me elaborate..... if customer plays music and the owner of the car tells you to stop, you stop. Again, respect someone else. If you mouth off to the driver, and turn it even higher... then well, you get what you deserve. It's a common courtesy which today's society lacks.... and eventually driver will snap, even if it's a little thing, so why agitate the driver even more?

Some pax ask if they can play music or if they want to do anything out of ordinary... why do you think that is? they know how to behave.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> You have got to be kidding me. This post, as well as others who somehow feel a CUSTOMER deserves to be attacked for playing music, confirms there are some horrible people driving rideshare.
> 
> 
> I have no idea why you would make this assumption.
> ...


Why wouldn't I make the assumption that the passenger assaulted the driver first? He didn't get arrested. If he would have assaulted her first... he would have. The fact is that if the passenger is told to get out... they will get out. One way or another. Rides over. You have NO RIGHTS. Get the hell out. You don't... you get what you get.



Darrell Green Fan said:


> You have got to be kidding me. This post, as well as others who somehow feel a CUSTOMER deserves to be attacked for playing music, confirms there are some horrible people driving rideshare.
> 
> 
> I have no idea why you would make this assumption.
> ...


You can call me HORRIBLE all you want. I don't give a shit. I am in it VERY part time 10 hours a week and it is STRICTLY about me and making extra cash. Period. Riders get what they pay for. A safe ride home. They don't like it. Oh well. Get out and find someone that will give you mints and play bull shit music through the aux cord.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Nonsense. We are not police officers, she has no obligation to get out of that car and be left stranded on a highway just for playing music.


What planet are you living on? She's in someone else's property so she has a legal obligation to get out of his car if he asked. *Rideshare is not a right or a public service.*

There's no doubt in anyone's mind that it was more than her just playing music. We have all had very shity passengers and most of us handle it in different ways. There seems to be some unrealistic expectation that Uber and Lyft drivers are social workers, psychiatrist, movers, maids, butlers, saints, villains etc. In all honesty , we're just folks that drive a car. Just like everyone else on the street we have a Breaking Point.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Kick these morons to the curb, gutter, back to the sorry hood they came from. The driver is my hero!

This is exactly what taxi drivers do. Most of them carry weapons with them, like brass knuckles. Screw the pax. They need to learn to respect the drivers and behave wayyyy better.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Nonsense. We are not police officers, she has no obligation to get out of that car and be left stranded on a highway just for playing music.


Actually, once the ride is over she has to get out if the driver wants her out. The driver has no legal or moral obligation to continue a cancelled ride, and additionally the driver bears a double financial burden of not being paid to keep driving and not being properly insured to continue the ride.

However, this is yet another example of a service provider escalating a situation beyond all reason. The ex-passenger remaining in the car is trespassing and can be arrested and charged, but the legal and proportional response is not assaulting them. Get them out of the car somehow but not like this.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Actually, once the ride is over she has to get out if the driver wants her out. The driver has no legal or moral obligation to continue a cancelled ride, and additionally the driver bears a double financial burden of not being paid to keep driving and not being properly insured to continue the ride.
> 
> However, this is yet another example of a service provider escalating a situation beyond all reason. The ex-passenger remaining in the car is trespassing and can be arrested and charged, but the legal and proportional response is not assaulting them. Get them out of the car somehow but not like this.


I am not justifying his actions. But let's say he did call the cops, he would be sitting there for 3 hours minimum because a cop is not going to show up for such petty bullshit. Everyone knows there's a lot more to the story, for all we know the woman use the racial epithet or said something equally offencive.

Like someone mentioned earlier, I hate the fact that this has happened to someone. But I hope every Rider out there sees this video and realizes that drivers are no different than anyone else on the street. You push them too far and they will push back


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Uberchampion said:


> I am not justifying his actions. But let's say he did call the cops, he would be sitting there for 3 hours minimum because a cop is not going to show up for such petty bullshit. Everyone knows there's a lot more to the story, for all we know the woman use the racial epithet or said something equally offencive.
> 
> Like someone mentioned earlier, I hate the fact that this has happened to someone. But I hope every Rider out there sees this video and realizes that drivers are no different than anyone else on the street. You push them too far and they will push back


Hey people, it's LA. Need I say more?

That stupid girl is lucky she wasn't shot in the face.

I'd love to see her take a taxi in Tijuana, hahahahaha. She'd be chopped up in 5 pieces already!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> I am not justifying his actions. But let's say he did call the cops, he would be sitting there for 3 hours minimum because a cop is not going to show up for such petty bullshit. Everyone knows there's a lot more to the story, for all we know the woman use the racial epithet or said something equally offencive.
> 
> Like someone mentioned earlier, I hate the fact that this has happened to someone. But I hope every Rider out there sees this video and realizes that drivers are no different than anyone else on the street. You push them too far and they will push back


Yeah it is a huge cost to the driver any way you look at it.

The problem with this video as a PSA is that it's better that people are respectful of their drivers than frightened of what happens when they snap. Commanding respect is important but protecting your interests by instilling fear is a bad solution.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

dauction said:


> Uber and Lyft really need to get serious about Drivers kicking passengers out of their vehicles over minor shaat.. if you cant deal with passenger directions, music, loud talking then this is NOT the gig for you.
> 
> YES she was probably a Total Pain in the arse but no excuse what so ever for the drivers behavior
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what the situation was but Uber drivers should be able to toss pax w/0 stressing about their ratings. I know you're not insinuating that we shouldn't be able to but we need to be careful about what we're willing to do for $3 and a 5 star rating (I've totally effed myself up hucking bags for a tip maybe 50% of the time. Now, that ain't right)


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Yeah it is a huge cost to the driver any way you look at it.
> 
> The problem with this video as a PSA is that it's better that people are respectful of their drivers than frightened of what happens when they snap. Commanding respect is important but protecting your interests by instilling fear is a bad solution.


I respectfully disagree. I believe if there's a little bit more fear in the world we wouldn't have kids shooting each other all the time. There'll be a lot more respect in the world. Fear is a very powerful motivator


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Yeah it is a huge cost to the driver any way you look at it.
> 
> The problem with this video as a PSA is that it's better that people are respectful of their drivers than frightened of what happens when they snap. Commanding respect is important but protecting your interests by instilling fear is a bad solution.


Here is the deal. Your parents TOLD you to never talk to strangers or pick up hitch hikers. We are doing BOTH! There is ALLOT of crazy dipshits in this world and it is everyone for themselves. I didn't make the rules. I am adapting to them. Drivers are creepy as shit. I would NEVER allow my daughter to ride in a GOOBER unless absolutely necessary. The passengers are mostly indifferent to you and absolutely believe you are NOTHING and they are the only one that matters. They are self entitled ass hats that think they can disrespect you and your property. I see it every weekend. These freaks don't care if you end the ride. They absolutely believe they have all the rights.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> I respectfully disagree. I believe if there's a little bit more fear in the world we wouldn't have kids shooting each other all the time. There'll be a lot more respect in the world. Fear is a very powerful motivator


I am here to provide a safe ride &#8230; or else!

I get where you are coming from. I don't have a lot of respect for people who would _prefer_ that I fear them. That's an authority I want to undermine or reject.

I do agree that fear is a powerful motivator, and often one of the most powerful.



Fat Man said:


> Here is the deal. Your parents TOLD you to never talk to strangers or pick up hitch hikers. We are doing BOTH! There is ALLOT of crazy dipshits in this world and it is everyone for themselves. I didn't make the rules. I am adapting to them. Drivers are creepy as shit. I would NEVER allow my daughter to ride in a GOOBER unless absolutely necessary. The passengers are mostly indifferent to you and absolutely believe you are NOTHING and they are the only one that matters. They are self entitled ass hats that think they can disrespect you and your property. I see it every weekend. These freaks don't care if you end the ride. They absolutely believe they have all the rights.


I totally get where you are coming from. I live in the same world as you. Most of the time being adversarial with other people does not come up. I am ready to protect my interests when the time comes but I refuse to walk around with a chip on my shoulder or live in fear, whether as a driver or as a citizen. Fear is such a powerful thing that I choose to not be governed by it whenever possible.

I'm not saying you walk around with a chip on your shoulder. I'm saying we think and talk about the same problems differently. I grew up in a big scary city and from a young age I decided how I wanted to live my life and manage risk.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> Let me elaborate..... if customer plays music and the owner of the car tells you to stop, you stop. Again, respect someone else. If you mouth off to the driver, and turn it even higher... then well, you get what you deserve.
> 
> Some pax ask if they can play music or if they want to do anything out of ordinary... why do you think that is? they know how to behave.


Umm NO .. passenger never is to be touched.. NEVER (unless you are being physically attacked)


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

dauction said:


> Umm NO .. passenger never is to be touched.. NEVER (unless you are being physically attacked)


The thing is, we only see one side of this whole story. Maybe the driver was physically a attacked in the car?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

He pulled her out and tried to leave - and she still went after him ... and we're supposed to feel bad for this woman?


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> Why wouldn't I make the assumption that the passenger assaulted the driver first? He didn't get arrested. If he would have assaulted her first... he would have.


Yeah well he was arrested and charged.

_After a ride-share driver was caught on video throwing a woman out of his car, the Los Angeles Police Department said Wednesday that an arrest has been made.

The LAPD says the ride-share driver has been arrested on battery charges.

https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/...hrows-Passenger-Out-of-Vehicle-565256712.html_


Syn said:


> He pulled her out and tried to leave - and she still went after him ... and we're supposed to feel bad for this woman?


She went back to retrieve her belongings, she was not going after him.



Uberchampion said:


> What planet are you living on? She's in someone else's property so she has a legal obligation to get out of his car if he asked. *Rideshare is not a right or a public service.*


The planet I live on has consequences for attacking a customer. The Popeye's link early would be another example of similar behavior. It wasn't tolerated in that incident and it's over the line here as well. Somehow because we drive our own cars you think we are immune to these consequences and can just kick the shit out of any customer we want who does not follow our demands. Our country does not work this way which is why this driver has been charged.

You act as if ride shard driving is the only industry with problem customers. Can a waiter drop kick a difficult customer? Can you get beaten up at Lowes for being demanding? No. No you should never have to worry about that. And we are no different just because we use our own vehicles does not give us the right to attack customers. I can't believe I even need to explain this to you. .


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I am here to provide a safe ride &#8230; or else!
> 
> I get where you are coming from. I don't have a lot of respect for people who would _prefer_ that I fear them. That's an authority I want to undermine or reject.
> 
> ...


It doesn't have to be adversarial at all. It doesn't or shouldn't be scary for either the passenger or the driver. It should be built on the win-win concept. Ride for a fee. No chip necessary. Now as a combat vet I know that people are the most unpredictable creatures on the planet. One moment all is well and the next you can be in deep shit. You put booze and what ever else passengers are on when they party it makes them even more unpredictable. When you drive in those circumstances like I do every weekend, you just have to be aware of where you are and who you have in your car because you never know. Most are fun rides, some are real sketchy. Given the risk factor, I don't feel safe in the back seat of a uber myself because I want to control my environment. The fact that the driver can use childproof locks to make it so you can't get out is not something I do with at all. So I don't ride uber unless I have to. I don't let my 20 year old daughter either if possible because it is just not a situation she can control.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Im not gonna put my hands on anyone...im not gonna escalate an argument into a full on police incident. And im certainly not gonna let it get out of hand for a 5 dollar ride or any other ride. Heres what you do,try and de-escalate and drive directly to the nearest police station. If you cannot keep your cool then i would strongly recommend you do not drive. These stories are always inconclusive or missing info. Also,drivers go out at the worst times expecting logical calm passangers. News flash drunks are unpredictable and prone to violence,not to mention the mental health crisis that exists today. Ill take days over these jerks anyday. Yes there are more opportunities at night here in vegas,you can have it. Dont get me wrong there have been times id love to press the ejector seat button, but its not worth it. Frankly, im getting burned out on this gig and am working on an exit strategy. Its pretty clear the end is near,why waste my energy on something i have no intention of enduring much longer. Ill be happy when i move on..meanwhile be cool :smiles:


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

dauction said:


> Driver needs to understand at any moment she could have reached in her purse and shot him &#8230;. and she would have been in the right.
> 
> So his behavior just cost Lyft another million dollar lawsuit and WE are Lyft .. that's less money to go around
> 
> ...


So you're saying we need to just shut up and drive? 
If we get hit by another person we can't defend ourself? 
I'm sorry. But if a man or woman hits me. They're getting equal treatment.

Once equal rights came into play. Quit *****ing when a equal right comes after you lay a left on someone first. 
Sex does not matter in that situation.

Now that we have Binary Sex I guess we're all expected to be snowflakes and allow people to treat us like shit?



5☆OG said:


> Im not gonna put my hands on anyone...im not gonna escalate an argument into a full on police incident. And im certainly not gonna let it get out of hand for a 5 dollar ride or any other ride. Heres what you do,try and de-escalate and drive directly to the nearest police station. If you cannot keep your cool then i would strongly recommend you do not drive. These stories are always inconclusive or missing info. Also,drivers go out at the worst times expecting logical calm passangers. News flash drunks are unpredictable and prone to violence,not to mention the mental health crisis that exists today. Ill take days over these jerks anyday. Yes there are more opportunities at night here in vegas,you can have it. Dont get me wrong there have been times id love to press the ejector seat button, but its not worth it. Frankly, im getting burned out on this gig and am working on an exit strategy. Its pretty clear the end is near,why waste my energy on something i have no intention of enduring much longer. Ill be happy when i move on..meanwhile be cool :smiles:


Don't drive ANYONE to a police station against their will unless you want to be the one being arrested for kidnapping.
In all seriousness do not do what you suggested.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> It doesn't have to be adversarial at all. It doesn't or shouldn't be scary for either the passenger or the driver. It should be built on the win-win concept. Ride for a fee. No chip necessary. Now as a combat vet I know that people are the most unpredictable creatures on the planet. One moment all is well and the next you can be in deep shit. You put booze and what ever else passengers are on when they party it makes them even more unpredictable. When you drive in those circumstances like I do every weekend, you just have to be aware of where you are and who you have in your car because you never know. Most are fun rides, some are real sketchy. Given the risk factor, I don't feel safe in the back seat of a uber myself because I want to control my environment. The fact that the driver can use childproof locks to make it so you can't get out is not something I do with at all. So I don't ride uber unless I have to. I don't let my 20 year old daughter either if possible because it is just not a situation she can control.


All of that is fair enough.

You would not believe how risk-free most of the passengers and drivers are where I live. Totally different game. In some parts of the world I would probably be a lot more wary. But no fear.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Iann said:


> So you're saying we need to just shut up and drive?
> If we get hit by another person we can't defend ourself?
> I'm sorry. But if a man or woman hits me. They're getting equal treatment.
> 
> ...


I didnt say anything like that you did. I will do what i feel is fit to de-escalate the situation. My skills are superior to most people i meet. Meanwhile,you go ahead and beat the shit out of them ,that way i have something entertaining to watch on youtube..thanks in advance!


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> The planet I live on has consequences for attacking a customer. The Popeye's link early would be another example of similar behavior. It wasn't tolerated in that incident and it's over the line here as well. Somehow because we drive our own cars you think we are immune to these consequences and can just kick the shit out of any customer we want who does not follow our demands. Our country does not work this way which is why this driver has been charged.
> 
> You act as if ride shard driving is the only industry with problem customers. Can a waiter drop kick a difficult customer? Can you get beaten up at Lowes for being demanding? No. No you should never have to worry about that. And we are no different just because we use our own vehicles does not give us the right to attack customers. I can't believe I even need to explain this to you. .


I was not justifying his actions. I was replying to your comment that she has no obligation to leave his vehicle. She has every obligation to leave his vehicle. There was a sidewalk where the assault happened. If she was asked to leave the car she should have. The driver was ultimately in the wrong however as I stated earlier we have no idea what happened inside the car.

On a side note, she comes across as someone who is playing it up for the camera. I really hope the driver has a dashcam


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> I didnt say anything like that you did. I will do what i feel is fit to de-escalate the situation. My skills are superior to most people i meet. Meanwhile,you go ahead and beat the shit out of them ,that way i have something entertaining to watch on youtube..thanks in advance!


This is right on. If I can deal with conflict by being smarter than the person I am in conflict with, I will absolutely do that.

Meanwhile, we are talking about the specifics of this case, while what the driver did was inarguably criminal. Whatever justification he had for doing something criminal, there had to be some other decision he could have made that wouldn't have resulted in a criminal charge and losing his livelihood.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> I was not justifying his actions. I was replying to your comment that she has no obligation to leave his vehicle. She has every obligation to leave his vehicle. There was a sidewalk where the assault happened. If she was asked to leave the car she should have. The driver was ultimately in the wrong however as I stated earlier we have no idea what happened inside the car.
> 
> On a side note, she comes across as someone who is playing it up for the camera. I really hope the driver has a dashcam


The planet I live on allows me to use what ever means needed to defend myself. You go ahead and try talking to some crack head with a knife or gun all you want. I have a different solution... they are in the bag. Better than me being in the bag for sure. I am saying everything is per portion to the situation. I am saying that MAYBE the driver was assaulted first. You don't know. All you want to do is tout your SUPIORIOR skills which is bull shit to begin with. Anyone with half a brain knows the basics. Maybe you will end up in the bag BECAUSE your ego and SUPIORIOR negotiating skills got you there. I can't believe I have to explain this to you.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

dauction said:


> Uber and Lyft really need to get serious about Drivers kicking passengers out of their vehicles over minor shaat.. if you cant deal with passenger directions, music, loud talking then this is NOT the gig for you.
> 
> YES she was probably a Total Pain in the arse but no excuse what so ever for the drivers behavior
> 
> ...


The driver was way out of line but the victim said she feared for her life. If that is true, why did she go back to get her bag or whatever she left in car?



Omega 3 said:


> The driver was way out of line but the victim said she feared for her life. If that is true, why did she go back to get her bag or whatever she left in car?


I wonder if a good technique to end a ride is to simply announce your app has crashed, pull over and explain you have no insurance when the app is crashed. This does happen now and then.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

There are so many ways to de-escalate.

- Kill em with kindness
- Declare a technical or legal reason why the ride can’t continue
- Tell a story about a different ride that went wrong
- Change the subject
- Be extremely boring or unrelateable
- Fake a medical condition or home emergency that needs attention
- Surprise people so that they have no idea how to respond in an adversarial manner

Nowhere on this list is touching a passenger. Use brains before fists. 🧠 👊


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> I was not justifying his actions. I was replying to your comment that she has no obligation to leave his vehicle. She has every obligation to leave his vehicle. There was a sidewalk where the assault happened. If she was asked to leave the car she should have. The driver was ultimately in the wrong however as I stated earlier we have no idea what happened inside the car.
> 
> On a side note, she comes across as someone who is playing it up for the camera. I really hope the driver has a dashcam


Again you are being critical of this woman with absolutely nothing to back it up. Everything here is speculation. I didn't see a woman playing up to the camera, she was too busy being attacked. So because the driver is an A-hole she is expected to exit the vehicle on a highway? Most of us don't see it that way, in what other job can you treat a customer like this? How safe is that to exit a car on a road that busy, even with a sidewalk? And for what? Playing music he didn't like. That is not a good enough reason to put out a passenger on a dangerous highway. .

Nope the victim blame game is not a good look.


----------



## deplorable1 (Apr 14, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> There are so many ways to de-escalate.
> 
> - Kill em with kindness
> - Declare a technical or legal reason why the ride can't continue
> ...


There are too many elements of the story missing to make a sound judgment.. What kind of music was she playing? Why didn't she turn it down when she was asked to? What the hell was she doing outside of the kitchen?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Again you are being critical of this woman with absolutely nothing to back it up. Everything here is speculation. I didn't see a woman playing up to the camera, she was too busy being attacked. So because the driver is an A-hole she is expected to exit the vehicle on a highway? How safe is that even with a sidewalk? And for what? Playing music he didn't like, that is not a good enough reason to put out a passenger on a dangerous highway. .
> 
> Nope the victim blame game is not a good look.


We don't have enough information yet to make a valid judgment but at this point the driver looks really bad.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Omega 3 said:


> I wonder if a good technique to end a ride is to simply announce your app has crashed, pull over and explain you have no insurance when the app is crashed. This does happen now and then.


I really like this idea but won't the PAX be able to see the app?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I really like this idea but won't the PAX be able to see the app?


Do the same thing in a way that doesn't require messing with the app. Hold the phone in your lap. It just has to be credible and plausible. If you are smarter than your passenger almost anything is possible.

I have had problem passengers give me tips. Dealing with conflict properly is everything in this tenuous and weird gig.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> There are so many ways to de-escalate.
> 
> - Kill em with kindness
> - Declare a technical or legal reason why the ride can't continue
> ...


Good ideas!! For the drivers who don't read this thread you should post your list in the thread where an annoying Indian dude got kicked out for giving bad directions.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Again you are being critical of this woman with absolutely nothing to back it up. Everything here is speculation. I didn't see a woman playing up to the camera, she was too busy being attacked. So because the driver is an A-hole she is expected to exit the vehicle on a highway? How safe is that to exit a car on a road that busy, even with a sidewalk? And for what? Playing music he didn't like. That is not a good enough reason to put out a passenger on a dangerous highway. .
> 
> Nope the victim blame game is not a good look.


You don't have a clue that it was on a highway. YOUR speculating. Your also making a HUGE assumption that the driver was being a ass hole. You don't have a clue what went down. You are just siding with the passenger because of what it looks like. And it looks horrible. If it is a road with a sidewalk it is safe. Exit out the passenger back door and there you go. Not rocket science. You think because it is a busy road you cant get in or out? You clearly have NEVER driven in Phoenix and surrounding area.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Good ideas!! For the drivers who don't read this thread you should post your list in the thread where an annoying Indian dude got kicked out for giving bad directions.


Respect to @Benjamin M if that is the thread you mean but I might have driven that passenger the "wrong" way until the passenger would want to cancel on me, while being friendly but aloof the whole time.

That thread reminded me of conflicts I've had over bad pickup pins and backseat driving. None of those incidents resulted in 1-stars for me but maybe I am lucky.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Do the same thing in a way that doesn't require messing with the app. Hold the phone in your lap. It just has to be credible and plausible. If you are smarter than your passenger almost anything is possible.
> 
> I have had problem passengers give me tips. Dealing with conflict properly is everything in this tenuous and weird gig.


Your CLEARLY think your smarter than everyone bro. Warn them a couple times then pull the f*ck over and tell them to get out. Not tough


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Respect to @Benjamin M if that is the thread you mean but I might have driven that passenger the "wrong" way until the passenger would want to cancel on me, while being friendly but aloof the whole time.
> 
> That thread reminded me of conflicts I've had over bad pickup pins and backseat driving. None of those incidents resulted in 1-stars for me but maybe I am lucky.


Yes that's the one. I think you don't get the hated one stars because you know how to de-escalate.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I really like this idea but won't the PAX be able to see the app?


Sure their app may still be going but your app is not responding for some reason.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> You don't have a clue that it was on a highway. YOUR speculating. Your also making a HUGE assumption that the driver was being a ass hole. You don't have a clue what went down. You are just siding with the passenger because of what it looks like. And it looks horrible. If it is a road with a sidewalk it is safe. Exit out the passenger back door and there you go. Not rocket science. You think because it is a busy road you cant get in or out? You clearly have NEVER driven in Phoenix and surrounding area.


The reports say this is a very busy road, some called it a highway. I was not speculating, I was going by the reports. You on the other hand said you assumed the woman attacked the driver based on your premise that the driver was not arrested. Again I have no idea why you are making these wild assumptions that I corrected with the follow up post and link. He was arrested because from what we know at this time he was guilty of assault, she was not. I am basing my opinion on what info is available to me at this point in time. If new info surfaces that would somehow defend this driver I'm willing to adjust my opinion.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

dirtylee said:


> When your told to get out of someone's property, maybe you should.


or else risk the driver being a shite head? One does not touch the pax, ever. Hard stop.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Your CLEARLY think your smarter than everyone bro. Warn them a couple times then pull the f*ck over and tell them to get out. Not tough


I am definitely smarter and friendlier than most people I run into. Yes, I know that sounds arrogant, but I know my strengths. I am also highly non-judgmental and empathetic so people get along with me. I don't talk down to people. I'm not better than someone else just because I'm more observant or better educated. In person, most people like me well enough. You might be one of the exceptions, but you never know! I don't really worry what people think of me.

I don't have to kick people out because I rarely run into situations where that is the right answer. The next person who deserves the boot is getting no warning. Warnings are unnecessary since this is a business and I'm not going to waste time placating unhappy or disrespectful customers. Are you mistaking me being smart and generally nice for being a pushover?


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

SHalester said:


> or else risk the driver being a shite head? One does not touch the pax, ever. Hard stop.


Apparently some here believe if you fail to leave the vehicle you deserve to be beaten. Only on the internet....


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Yes that's the one. I think you don't get the hated one stars because you know how to de-escalate.


Got one early on as retribution from a well deserved 3-star. She was rude throughout and it was the only person out of 800+ rides I should have cancelled on immediately.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Apparently some here believe if you fail to leave the vehicle you deserve to be beaten.


it's easier to do 911. Or just threaten to do so would fix 98% of any pax issue.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Apparently some here believe if you fail to leave the vehicle you deserve to be beaten. Only on the internet....


You really don't get it. If someone fails to leave the vehicle when asked to do so results in me driving them to the nearest police station and THEY deal with it. I would only go hands on if the situation was that bad there was no other way. So you can sit on your high horse all you want. It doesn't change the fact that sometimes there is no other option.



waldowainthrop said:


> I am definitely smarter and friendlier than most people I run into. Yes, I know that sounds arrogant, but I know my strengths. I am also highly non-judgmental and empathetic so people get along with me. I don't talk down to people. I'm not better than someone else just because I'm more observant or better educated. In person, most people like me well enough. You might be one of the exceptions, but you never know! I don't really worry what people think of me.
> 
> I don't have to kick people out because I rarely run into situations where that is the right answer. The next person who deserves the boot is getting no warning. Warnings are unnecessary since this is a business and I'm not going to waste time placating unhappy or disrespectful customers. Are you mistaking me being smart and generally nice for being a pushover?


Bro I don't know where to start. I do think your arrogant and I absolutely believe you look down on the uneducated or you wouldn't have mentioned it. I am sure you believe you are more observant than most. Believing that MAKES you arrogant as well. That's fine and dandy if it works for you. I have NEVER had a ride go south where I couldn't handle myself and didn't have to touch anyone. The one time I came close was when I kicked out 5 college kids that didn't listen. When I kicked them out one spit on my car. He ran when I grabbed my water bottle (FULL) and got out of the car. Being someone with a education and having life experience that I have had (combat vet) it doesn't behoove anyone to act inappropriately weather it be the driver or passenger. Because there is ALWAYS consequences for both sides. You have no idea what was done to provoke this attack.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

You can’t please everyone.

The things you seem to despise about me are the things that have allowed me to be happy and successful in my life. I don’t begrudge anyone their advantages or disadvantages in life. I don’t think I deserve any advantages that I have, I just enjoy them as I’m able to.

I never made an argument about whether his attack was provoked. I am almost certain his attack was provoked from the few details in the story.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> You have got to be kidding me. This post, as well as others who somehow feel a CUSTOMER deserves to be attacked for playing music, confirms there are some horrible people driving rideshare.
> 
> 
> I have no idea why you would make this assumption.
> ...


this isnt about playing music, this is about the fact that the woman came running at the driver and punched him first, requiring him defend himself to the extent necessary

was he legally able to remove her from the vehicle ? yes

will he be deactivated because of it ? yes

i wouldnt have tried removing her because I know they will deactivate me but from a legal standpoint he did nothing wrong


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> You really don't get it. If someone fails to leave the vehicle when asked to do so results in me driving them to the nearest police station and THEY deal with it. I would only go hands on if the situation was that bad there was no other way. So you can sit on your high horse all you want. It doesn't change the fact that sometimes there is no other option.


Again my point was posters here are actually posting that she got what she deserves and that was to be beaten. It was right there in my 2 sentence post that you quoted, not sure how you missed it. But given that you are in no position to lecture others on not getting it.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Again my point was posters here are actually posting that she got what she deserves and that was to be beaten. It was right there in my 2 sentence post that you quoted, not sure how you missed it. But given that you are in no position to lecture others on not getting it.


:thumbup: I don't know how you didn't get that MAYBE she did deserve it. You have no idea what she did or didn't do. I understand that it is your superiority complex that is talking more than anything else. Given that I would have beaten that kid with a full water bottle for spitting on my brand new car... under the right situation or threat...no one knows how they would react. Especially me.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> this isnt about playing music, this is about the fact that the woman came running at the driver and punched him first, requiring him defend himself to the extent necessary
> 
> was he legally able to remove her from the vehicle ? yes
> 
> ...


Do you have anything to back up this claim that the woman came running at the driver and hit him first? Because the video available does not show anything close to that.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> :thumbup: I don't know how you didn't get that MAYBE she did deserve it. You have no idea what she did or didn't do. I understand that it is your superiority complex that is talking more than anything else. Given that I would have beaten that kid with a full water bottle for spitting on my brand new car... under the right situation or threat...no one knows how they would react. Especially me.


Your in no position to judge that guy. She feared for her life but went back to car for her purse. Real stupid if you ask me. But hey video can be forged. You have NO CLUE what happened.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> :thumbup: I don't know how you didn't get that MAYBE she did deserve it. You have no idea what she did or didn't do. I understand that it is your superiority complex that is talking more than anything else. Given that I would have beaten that kid with a full water bottle for spitting on my brand new car... under the right situation or threat...no one knows how they would react. Especially me.


See the word "maybe" in any of these posts that I was referencing? Yeah me neither.


Uber_Yota_916 said:


> that passenger got what she deserved.





uberdriverfornow said:


> this is about the fact that the woman came running at the driver and punched him first, requiring him defend himself to the extent necessary





dmoney155 said:


> I disagree with you... and totally agree with the driver. Pax needs to respect drivers and their cars... even by fear.





Fat Man said:


> Your in no position to judge that guy. She feared for her life but went back to car for her purse. Real stupid if you ask me. But hey video can be forged. You have NO CLUE what happened.


I have no idea why you are being so nasty and confrontational given how you just quoted your own post and started debating with yourself. LOL.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

:roflmao:


Darrell Green Fan said:


> See the word "maybe" in any of these posts that I was referencing? Yeah me neither.
> 
> I have no idea why you are being so nasty and confrontational given how you just quoted yourself and started debating that post of yours. LOL.


Your call it nasty and confrontational. I CALL IT MY SPARKLING PERSONALITY! :thumbup:


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> :roflmao:
> Your call it nasty and confrontational. I CALL IT MY SPARKLING PERSONALITY! :thumbup:


I'm not familiar with your work but so far very unimpressive.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> When your told to get out of someone's property, maybe you should.


This. It's my car. Unless Uber and Lyft are going to start paying the car payments and the insurance then when I order someone out they need to GTFO. In 5,500 rides it has only happened twice so far but it is entirely my right to decide because it is my property and my life on the line. If I let someone disrespectful continue to ride with me the chances of it turning into a physical altercation or a robbery radically increase. So if I'm not able to kick people out then the rideshare companies need to start paying my life and medical insurance too.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Again my point was posters here are actually posting that she got what she deserves and that was to be beaten. It was right there in my 2 sentence post that you quoted, not sure how you missed it. But given that you are in no position to lecture others on not getting it.


I never posted that she got what she deserved. I believe that we have only a portion of the info needed to make an assessment.

My only issue with you is related to the statement where you say she didnt have to leave the car if the driver asked. Its not a public vehicle. If the driver doesnt want her in the car for whatever reason she should leave and take it up with Lyft.

Part of the issue here appears to be related to entitlement. She felt entitled enough to play her music off her phone. If she was on a bus or train or another confined space the reactions would not be positive either.

I assume the driver asked her to leave the car. She may have refused. Again, based on her actions with the phone, she probably refused (entitlement).

*When you push some people too far, you will find the entitlement card won't save you from a black eye. *


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I'm not familiar with your work but so far very unimpressive.


That's ok. I wasn't seeking approval from you. I am not very impressed by you either but hey not everyone can have good taste either. I am absolutely positive that the people that you look down on tolerate you long enough to get out of your car at the end of a ride.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> When your told to get out of someone's property, maybe you should.


you serious ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> If the driver doesnt want her in the car for whatever reason she should leave and take it up with Uber


but no hands on. If pax won't leave, 911.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> I never posted that she got what she deserved. I believe that we have only a portion of the info needed to make an assessment.
> 
> My only issue with you is related to the statement where you say she didnt have to leave the car if the driver asked. Its not a public vehicle. If the driver doesnt want her in the car for whatever reason she should leave and take it up with Uber


Given she hit the driver first...SHE TOTALLY DESERVED IT! Whack


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> That's ok. I wasn't seeking approval from you. I am not very impressed by you either but hey not everyone can have good taste either. I am absolutely positive that *the people that you look down on tolerate you long enough to get out of your car at the end of a ride.*


Wait, I thought that was me. Are we both condescending or do you have us confused?


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> I never posted that she got what she deserved. I believe that we have only a portion of the info needed to make an assessment.
> 
> My only issue with you is related to the statement where you say she didnt have to leave the car if the driver asked. Its not a public vehicle. If the driver doesnt want her in the car for whatever reason she should leave and take it up with Lyft.
> 
> ...


I get it that it's our car. But as I said what makes you think ride share driving is the only industry where you can be a total ****** bag to paying customers just because we use our own car? Can a truck driver who owns his own rig verbally attack his customers? Do restaurant owners throw out customers for talking to loud? From what we know now the driver threw out this woman for playing music he didn't like. No that does not happen on a bus or subway. No other industry would tolerate that type of behavior.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Wait, I thought that was me. Are we both condescending or do you have us confused?


No bro. I am condescending. Your the arrogant one that judges people and actually believes he is tolerant and gets along with everyone.



Fat Man said:


> Given she hit the driver first...SHE TOTALLY DESERVED IT! Whack


That's right she DESERVED it! Beat that ass!


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> That's ok. I wasn't seeking approval from you. I am not very impressed by you either but hey not everyone can have good taste either. I am absolutely positive that the people that you look down on tolerate you long enough to get out of your car at the end of a ride.


You quoted your own post and then started debating yourself. That bell can't be unrung son, it's all we need to know about you.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> You quoted your own post and then started debating yourself. That bell can't be unrung son, it's all we need to know about you.


Son? Who do you think you are? I will tell you. You are condescending and BELIEVE he is better than everyone else but says "no bro I am TOTALLY cool and non judgmental". What a load of shit.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@Fat Man Recapping a bit:

You can't stop talking down to me and most of the people on this forum. Who is judgmental here?

You have indicated that you barely tolerate your passengers. I like the majority of mine. I talk to people from different backgrounds and take sincere interest in their lives. What you're reading here is just my ego, it's a persona online, not how I interact with people in person.

I don't care if this convinces you about anything - I just need to lay out the contrast here. I am not some kind of snooty jerk for mentioning pseudonymously on a forum that I know I'm pretty smart or that I'm educated. Other people are certainly smarter and more educated (and I bet some of them read this forum - for all I know you are smarter and a more decent person than me and you're just here blowing off steam). You seem to have an interest here in reading the worst into people, and conflating the opinions of people as if we're all collectively in disagreement with you. Sometimes you're even attacking people who _agree_ with you.

I only inadvertently insulted you once when I said "OK, dad" in another post which wasn't meant to be ageist or aimed at you in particular, just a comment about how I react to judgmental comments about my life choices (apparently doing rideshare isn't good for me, I'll stop). I know I was being a bit snide there - sorry.


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

I hope to god the driver had a dash cam . I can totally tell he had asked her to get out repeatedly and she denied . 
i can be wrong though.


But I’m not .


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> @Fat Man Recapping a bit:
> 
> You can't stop talking down to me and most of the people on this forum. Who is judgmental here?
> 
> ...


Blah blah blah. Just keeps going with the talking down to people.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Blah blah blah. Just keeps going with the talking down to people.


I'm glad you accepted my apology.

See you around.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> Son? Who do you think you are? I will tell you. Your a condescending BELIEVES he is better than everyone else but says "no bro I am TOTALLY cool and non judgmental". What a load of shit.


Calm down, you are acting like an unhinged clown at this point. How embarrassing. The word son obviously is a trigger, good to know.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> this isnt about playing music, this is about the fact that the woman came running at the driver and punched him first, requiring him defend himself to the extent necessary
> 
> was he legally able to remove her from the vehicle ? yes *****NO!!!**** You are not legally allowed to touch the passenger unless they assault you. You may NOT remove them from the vehicle. The police can, so call them.
> 
> ...


You are not legally allowed to remove a passenger from your vehicle. The police can remove them so call them. Do not put your hands on the passenger ever, unless they assault you.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

dauction said:


> Driver needs to understand at any moment she could have reached in her purse and shot him &#8230;. and she would have been in the right.
> 
> So his behavior just cost Lyft another million dollar lawsuit and WE are Lyft .. that's less money to go around
> 
> ...


I do not drive Lyft, and do not think I would want to be associated with a collection of volatile drivers.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

just had a chance to watch this video...the song means "i threw you out" ok this has to be staged lololololol.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> just had a chance to watch this video...the song means "i threw you out" ok this has to be staged lololololol.


So it's a pseudo Kardashian attention grabber gone bad??


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> When your told to get out of someone's property, maybe you should.


You're totally wrong as are most on this forum. Taking the passenger's side here. Hope this driver is arrested, charged and given time.

And of course, deactivated permanently.

My two cents.
&#128526;



mbd said:


> Not kicked out, but requested the pax to exit the vehicle in a professional way&#128513;


Does not justify the driver's "lower class" behavior.

LOCK HIM UP!



MoreTips said:


> That's the lesson to be learned, oh and of course you get what you pay for.
> 
> There was probably more to the story, but yes you shouldn't ever hit a woman. Driver should of pulled over and called police before touching pax.
> 
> I do have to admit though, I do like the idea of the public seeing these videos and maybe having a healthy respect for being a guest in someone else's vehicle.


No, the public will see this for what is. There's a small percentage, of drivers, that are criminal and lower class.



Fat Man said:


> Given she hit the driver first...SHE TOTALLY DESERVED IT! Whack


Nope you're WRONG.

We don't need you as a driver. Sounds like you're more suited for "low skilled/pay, hard labor".

My two cents 
&#128526;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> There are so many ways to de-escalate.
> 
> - Kill em with kindness
> - Declare a technical or legal reason why the ride can't continue
> ...


Most adorable thing I heard &#128514;.

I 100% agree. 


Thetomatoisajoke said:


> I hope to god the driver had a dash cam . I can totally tell he had asked her to get out repeatedly and she denied .
> i can be wrong though.
> But I'm not .


I suspect someone so quick to put their hands on someone does not have a dashcam (or self control). But good thing there were other Lyft pool pax in the car to confirm or deny claims.



Fat Man said:


> Blah blah blah. Just keeps going with the talking down to people.


But fat man you do this too&#128514;! We all kind of do at times in trying to make a point rather we mean to or not.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Sounds like you're more suited for "low skilled/pay, hard labor".


not that I'm siding with anyone here but you never cease to amaze me.

talking about class and how you have it but turn around and sink to their level.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Omega 3 said:


> You are not legally allowed to remove a passenger from your vehicle. The police can remove them so call them. Do not put your hands on the passenger ever, unless they assault you.


just like when a bouncer removes someone from an establishment, you have a right to remove someone from your car

it will get you deactivated but it's not against the law to protect your property

i bet you think that Indian nursing student had a right to destroy that guys car that one time and he wasn't allowed to stop her

stop trying to whiteknight for her when she was 100% in the wrong for attacking him


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> just like when a bouncer removes someone from an establishment, you have a right to remove someone from your car
> 
> it will get you deactivated but it's not against the law to protect your property
> 
> ...


Because someone would rather not put their hands on another person there is something wrong with them? That's called being professional.

People are stubborn and snooty all the time. Maybe they had a bad day. All of them cant be bad people. You going to throw them all out? I think there is more respect in talking to someone and maybe changing how they feel for the better.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> 1&#129322;just like when a bouncer removes someone from an establishment, you have a right to remove someone from your car
> 2&#129322;it will get you deactivated but it's not against the law to protect your property
> 3&#129322;i bet you think that Indian nursing student had a right to destroy that guys car that one time and he wasn't allowed to stop her
> 4&#129322;stop trying to whiteknight for her when she was 100% in the wrong for attacking him


https://www.cmsschicago.org/news-bl...-mental-illness-to-watch-for-in-older-adults/


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

dauction said:


> Exactly the type of nonsense that needs to end . As if the Driver was a Victim... He should be in Jail ..PERIOD
> 
> Anyone Driver condones that Drivers behavior has no business driving.. I really hope Karma caths you soon..
> 
> This is who you are


I don't want cathed. That hurts.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> just like when a bouncer removes someone from an establishment, you have a right to remove someone from your car
> 
> it will get you deactivated but it's not against the law to protect your property
> 
> ...


Please remove yourself from this business. You're totally wrong.

Follow the case and see what happens.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> it will get you deactivated but it's not against the law to protect your property


I kinda agree with this statement. I'm new to this side of Uber, but I own two cars. I only drive the one that I Uber in. If some crazy guy or girl is hellbent on destroying my car for whatever perceived slight, im going to do whatever I can to remove them from my car. Not to the point that I would try to start a fight outside my car, but I'm definitely going to try to get them out before they can cause any damage that I have to fight to be reimbursed for.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> I kinda agree with this statement. I'm new to this side of Uber, but I own two cars. I only drive the one that I Uber in. If some crazy guy or girl is hellbent on destroying my car for whatever perceived slight, im going to do whatever I can to remove them from my car. Not to the point that I would try to start a fight outside my car, but I'm definitely going to try to get them out before they can cause any damage that I have to fight to be reimbursed for.


Best course of action: Call the police. That's what they're for.

You DON'T have the right to take the law into your own hands. And particularly, don't, be a coward and, start with a female.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> I kinda agree with this statement. I'm new to this side of Uber, but I own two cars. I only drive the one that I Uber in. If some crazy guy or girl is hellbent on destroying my car for whatever perceived slight, im going to do whatever I can to remove them from my car. Not to the point that I would try to start a fight outside my car, but I'm definitely going to try to get them out before they can cause any damage that I have to fight to be reimbursed for.


But the repercussions for taking matters in your own hands will be FAR worse.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Best course of action: Call the police. That's what they're for.
> 
> You DON'T have the right to take the law into your own hands. And particularly, don't, be a coward and, start with a female.


I don't think waiting for the police is the best course of action when my personal property is at stake. The rider who would do something like this *(probably already has a criminal record and is probably already on their 3rd Uber account) *should not be allowed to destroy someone's property and walk away with a misdemeanor after pleading down in court. It's not like Uber is going to chase them down for my reimbursement.



Mkang14 said:


> But the repercussions for taking matters in your own hands will be FAR worse.


I guess it all depends on the situation, but I'm pretty sure you have a right to protect your property. I haven't had to kick anyone out yet, but when I do, I'm calling 5-0 if they refuse to leave. If they start getting destructive, I'll just do my best until the calvary arrives.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> I kinda agree with this statement. I'm new to this side of Uber, but I own two cars. I only drive the one that I Uber in. If some crazy guy or girl is hellbent on destroying my car for whatever perceived slight, im going to do whatever I can to remove them from my car. Not to the point that I would try to start a fight outside my car, but I'm definitely going to try to get them out before they can cause any damage that I have to fight to be reimbursed for.


Follow this case. The driver will be charged and convicted. I drive an eight year old car that I can replace by writing a check. No big deal.

Certainly, not going to risk a criminal charge by physically throwing out a passenger.

That's beneath my social class.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.cmsschicago.org/news-bl...-mental-illness-to-watch-for-in-older-adults/


the guy that posts all day at a messageboard for drivers but has never driven for a rideshare company is trying to give out mental health advice ?



MiamiKid said:


> Best course of action: Call the police. That's what they're for.
> 
> You DON'T have the right to take the law into your own hands. And particularly, don't, be a coward and, start with a female.


there's a reason he was only charged with battery and not assault and you can count on the charge being dismissed as soon as a judge has a chance

in this day and age of metoo where some women think they can get away with anything such as attacking a driver and bystanders don't have the smarts to discern situations of course they have to initially charge him with something to act cool


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the guy that posts all day at a messageboard for drivers but has never driven for a rideshare company is trying to give out mental health advice ?
> 
> 
> there's a reason he was only charged with battery and not assault and you can count on the charge being dismissed as soon as a judge has a chance
> ...


Do you know what battery is? Don't think so. And you have no idea whether, or not, the judge will dismiss the case.

Personally, hope he does not throw it out. This driver deserves jail time.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Follow this case. The driver will be charged and convicted. I drive an eight year old car that I can replace by writing a check. No big deal.
> 
> Certainly, not going to risk a criminal charge by physically throwing out a passenger.
> 
> That's beneath my social class.


I will, hopefully more details come to light, but I really don't see myself getting into an altercation like that with anyone.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> Let me elaborate..... if customer plays music and the owner of the car tells you to stop, you stop. Again, respect someone else. If you mouth off to the driver, and turn it even higher... then well, you get what you deserve. It's a common courtesy which today's society lacks.... and eventually driver will snap, even if it's a little thing, so why agitate the driver even more?
> 
> Some pax ask if they can play music or if they want to do anything out of ordinary... why do you think that is? they know how to behave.


You miss the point that it's a customer.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

dauction said:


> Driver needs to understand at any moment she could have reached in her purse and shot him &#8230;. and she would have been in the right.
> 
> So his behavior just cost Lyft another million dollar lawsuit and WE are Lyft .. that's less money to go around
> 
> ...


We are not "Lyft" we are not even employees or representatives.

We are people that drive around our neighbors. That is why they called this rideshare instead of taxi.

The driver obviously snapped not gonna defend his actions but people need to take responsibilities for their actions especially my millennial generation. It takes a certain amount of gall to get high and mighty in a Lyft shared ride.

This is equivalent to going into a grocery store and disrespecting the buggy boy and he proceeds to hand you an ass whooping.

Is he wrong? Yes, Did you earn that ass whooping? Yes

The real issue here is dude should've gotten so aggressive with a female. If this was a male pax we would have laughed at this shit.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Thinking about this problem of Drivers going on verbal and physical attacks on passengers/CUSTOMERS brings me back to driving City para transit again and the fact that we did not have very many young drivers (fixed route either ..you know ...around and around all day)&#8230;.

The reasoning in the hiring process is needing maturity (hiring older people) (along with training).. we are biological beings, as young men are testosterone levels are high as well as adrenaline levels. That's all natural and a normal part of youth.. Acting tough ,being overly aggressive , taking chances , knowing it all etc...

I'm saying this in recognition of all you young drivers that think she deserved an ass kicking and all that other aggressive reaction "stuff".

I was there once myself as all of us older men so through experience we do KNOW how you feel , and that those are sincere "feelings" .As we age and mature we can still have those feelings ..of wanting to tell passengers. stfu , of slapping them upside the head ..

But as you age to mature into a civilized human being you need to allow your brain to take over for your feelings .. a lot of this is Natural, as testosterone and adrenaline levels lower. The rest comes from experience , that thinking before acting reduces drama in your life, so you start thinking , becoming wiser , more relaxed and not bent out of shape over every little "challenge" that comes at you.

You handle those challenges in a thoughtful mature civilized manner.(unless were at open forum of course that allows venting :wink:

That's why you see older people driving buses ...It gives the Companies a head start on keeping a lot of drama ,possible lawsuits etc at bay ... absolutely there are still problems.. people that never grew up, but hiring older drivers gives the companies edge.

So this is just a message to younger drivers.. whenever you catch yourself ready to lash out , even verbally aggressive at a passenger .. even like , stuff like"* I know where I am going , I don't need your help"* (you just challenged your passenger , and it could escalate very quickly)..

Instead try .... Hey' Mike I've never taken the route you're suggesting , I'm game lets see if it's any quicker than what GPS . Just let me know where you want me to turn

You just deescalated possible argument , you just made a new passenger "friend" that will rate you well and possible tip all because you simply tried that passengers route for them , you didn't get bossy and decide for the grown adult what's best for them

When I drove para transit I would (like with Uber) see a lot of the same customers. What I did was try and turn my most difficult , annoying , pain in the backside customers into good riders...by trying to understand , why they are always grumpy pain in the arse .

For example , OMG this woman , always thought she was just a drama queen ,every step she would take getting into the bus she would scream out, take her seat and start pushing for her to be dropped off first etc...

Got her to drop her guard one day and found out she had crushed nerves that constantly sent the most intense pain you can imagine to her feet ...she is living her daily life in constant sever pain...

So from then on when I would pick her up ..EVEN IF I COULDNT DROP HER OF FIRST.. I'd let her know that and how long it would be.. from then on she was able to control her pain induced attitude to a reasonable level because she knew I would the best I could to get her home asap.

If I was I younger man , I would have had the how do we get this pain in the ass ***** off the bus ..so yes we do know why you post some of the outragous nonsense you do about passengers "deserving" what they get etc...

apologize for the long post .. you don't mature over night , you don't go lose or temper your anger and frustrations over night ..

Just asking you to TRY and think and temper , control your emotional responses with passengers.. make it into a game.. every-time you get a difficult passenger, stop yourself and say to yourself .. he must have had a really bad day , bad news ? girlfriend breaking up , death in family , medical , psychological..without prying too much.. just se if you can figure it out and then try and be understanding

It will go a long way as you age


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> *a rideshare company driver is trying to give out mental health advice ?*


*Incorrect*.⤴

Correct:⤵
A ride share driver is Posting a link to a reputable
Geriatric Mental Healthcare provider of information ✔

https://www.cmsschicago.org/news-bl...-mental-illness-to-watch-for-in-older-adults/


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> just like when a bouncer removes someone from an establishment, you have a right to remove someone from your car
> 
> it will get you deactivated but it's not against the law to protect your property
> 
> ...


I had asked you before if you had any proof what so ever that showed that she attacked this driver first and the driver was simply defending himself. You ignored the request, your claim is certainly not supported by the available video.

Are you going to provide any evidence or will you continue to post nonsense and then expect us to believe you?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I had asked you before if you had any proof what so ever that showed that she attacked this driver first and the driver was simply defending himself. You ignored the request, your claim is certainly not supported by the available video.
> 
> Are you going to provide any evidence or will you continue to post nonsense and then expect us to believe you?


If you looked at the video you would see her walk towards him and hit him. Sounds like you might need glasses.

Let's make this easy.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> If you looked at the video you would see her walk towards him and hit him. Sounds like you might need glasses.
> 
> Let's make this easy.


So AFTER he physically dragged her out of the car.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> So after he physically dragged her out of HIS car.


there, i fixed it for you


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> there, i fixed it for you


He's still 100% in the wrong.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> He's still 100% in the wrong.


that's your opinion

most smart people would know that women shouldn't be allowed to attack men


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> that's your opinion
> 
> most smart people would know that women shouldn't be allowed to attack men


Do you have any proof at all that she did?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> Do you have any proof at all that she did?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/a-lo...nd-onto-the-street.363511/page-6#post-5600116


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/a-lo...nd-onto-the-street.363511/page-6#post-5600116


So you have zero in the way of proof that she attacked him first. The driver was 100% wrong here.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> If you looked at the video you would see her walk towards him and hit him. Sounds like you might need glasses.
> 
> Let's make this easy.


I didn't see her hitting him. I see her try and grab her things before he tosses them in the middle of the street.

I see him clearly punch her.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I don't see her hitting him. I see her try to grab her things before he tosses them in the middle of the street.
> 
> I see him clearly punch her.


after she came up to him and laid her hands on him after he had just walked away from her to avoid a confrontation



Demon said:


> So you have zero in the way of proof that she attacked him first. The driver was 100% wrong here.


it's in the video but you're too busy trying to be a whiteknight for women to admit it


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> after she came up to him and laid her hands on him after he had just walked away from her to avoid a confrontation
> 
> 
> it's in the video but you're too busy trying to be a whiteknight for women to admit it


He physically dragged her out of the car, that's the opposite of avoiding a confrontation.



uberdriverfornow said:


> after she came up to him and laid her hands on him after he had just walked away from her to avoid a confrontation
> 
> 
> it's in the video but you're too busy trying to be a whiteknight for women to admit it


As a point of fact, that isn't in the video. I'm just pointing out facts in the video you posted.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> after she came up to him and laid her hands on him after he had just walked away from her to avoid a confrontation
> 
> 
> it's in the video but you're too busy trying to be a whiteknight for women to admit it


You are amusing, I'll give you that. You claimed the woman hit the driver FIRST and he was simply protecting himself. I suggest you look at the video again, the driver grabbed the woman and physically threw her out of the car. That is where the physical altercation started, I have no idea how you can say otherwise. It's what I meant when I posted ride share drivers are full of really stupid people.

I just hope to God you are never on a jury because you are pitiful at observation and forming your opinion based on the evidence.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> He physically dragged her out of the car, that's the opposite of avoiding a confrontation.


he has a legal right to remove her from his vehicle and even to make a citizens arrest if she was trespassing and/or assaulting him...he chose to simply remove her without harming her....she came over and put her hands on him and he was forced to defend himself

easy for those versed in common sense to understand



Darrell Green Fan said:


> You are amusing, I'll give you that. You claimed the woman hit the driver FIRST and he was simply protecting himself. I suggest you look at the video again, the driver grabbed the woman and physically threw her out of the car. That is where the physical altercation started, I have no idea how you can say otherwise. It's what I meant when I posted ride share drivers are full of really stupid people.
> 
> I just hope to God you are never on a jury because you are pitiful at observation and forming your opinion based on the evidence.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/a-lo...nd-onto-the-street.363511/page-7#post-5600321


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> he has a legal right to remove her from his vehicle and even to make a citizens arrest if she was trespassing and/or assaulting him...he chose to simply remove her without harming her....she came over and put her hands on him and he was forced to defend himself
> 
> easy for those versed in common sense to understand
> 
> ...


You don't have a legal right to physically drag a paying customer out of a car. You're simply wrong.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> he has a legal right to remove her from his vehicle and even to make a citizens arrest if she was trespassing *and/or assaulting him*...he chose to simply remove her without harming her....she came over and put her hands on him and he was forced to defend himself
> 
> easy for those versed in common sense to understand
> 
> ...


Oh Dear Lord they give people like you the right to vote? She was not assaulting him when he chose to physically drag her out of the car.
She was also on a ride share ride that she was paying for so that is not trespassing. And no he does not have the right to physically throw her out of the car. She laid her hands on him AFTER HE THREW HER OUT OF THE CAR AND ONLY TO RETRIEVE HER POSSESSIONS.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Oh Dear Lord they give people like you the right to vote? She was not assaulting him when he chose to physically drag her out of the car. A
> And no he does not have that legal right. Stop being stupid please.


uh oh someone has lost their argument so they gotta go full insult mode now



Demon said:


> You don't have a legal right to physically drag a paying customer out of a car. You're simply wrong.


not only that but he had a right to make a citizen's arrest

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citizen's_arrest


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I'll say it again, I have never seen a group with more stupid, clueless people than I have seen on ride share boards. Some of the opinions are just so bizarre at times I think they are simply trolling.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Consider, for an example of this codification, California Penal Code section 837:



> 837. A private person may arrest another:
> 
> For a public offense committed or attempted in his/her presence.
> When the person arrested has committed a felony, although not in his/her presence.
> When a felony has been in fact committed, and he or she has reasonable cause for believing the person arrested to have committed it.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> uh oh someone has lost their argument so they gotta go full insult mode now
> 
> 
> not only that but he had a right to make a citizen's arrest
> ...


He had no legal right to do either. The woman would have had to have been committing a crime and there is no indication that she was.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> uh oh someone has lost their argument so they gotta go full insult mode now
> 
> 
> not only that but he had a right to make a citizen's arrest
> ...


Citizens arrest for what? It has already been explained to you that she did not assault him first, it's backed up by your clip. I'm not wasting any more time with stupid people, I'm going driving.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I'll say it again, I have never seen a group with more stupid, clueless people than I have seen on ride share boards. Some of the opinions are just so bizarre at times I think they are simply trolling.


you lost,
thanks for playing and have a nice day


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Demon said:


> He had no legal right to do either. The woman would have had to have been committing a crime and there is no indication that she was.


It really is amazing that this guy still doesn't get it, then does a victory dance as if he's won this debate. Just too funny.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> If you looked at the video you would see her walk towards him and hit him. Sounds like you might need glasses.
> 
> Let's make this easy.


Are you being dense on purpose?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> It really is amazing that this guy still doesn't get it, then does a victory dance as if he's won this debate. Just too funny.


what's even funnier is showing you crystal clear evidence of her going at this guy and you acting like nobody else is going to see it


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> It really is amazing that this guy still doesn't get it, then does a victory dance as if he's won this debate. Just too funny.


Some people don't want to lose their ignorance. Anyone who thinks it's OK to assault a passenger who is just sitting in a car shouldn't be working with the public.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

5☆OG said:


> Are you being dense on purpose?


dense as in showing you a video of this pax going at this guy and you acting like it didn't happen ?



Demon said:


> Some people don't want to lose their ignorance. Anyone who thinks it's OK to assault a passenger who is just sitting in a car shouldn't be working with the public.


the only people ignoring the video is you and Curly and Moe



Demon said:


> Some people don't want to lose their ignorance. Anyone who thinks it's OK to assault a passenger who is just sitting in a car shouldn't be working with the public.


she wasn't assaulted until after she assaulted the driver, as DEMONstrated by the video you are trying to ignore

action reaction


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> dense as in showing you a video of this pax going at this guy and you acting like it didn't happen ?
> 
> 
> the only people ignoring the video is you and Curly and Moe


The video doesn't show what you claim and does, and even if it did that's AFTER the driver physically assaulted the passenger by dragging her out of the car. It doesn't show the passenger doing anything first.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> The video doesn't show what you claim and does, and even if it did that's AFTER the driver physically assaulted the passenger by dragging her out of the car. It doesn't show the passenger doing anything first.


picking someone up and removing them from your vehicle after you told them to leave is not assault

furthermore, the driver wasn't even charged with assault


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> picking someone up and removing them from your vehicle after you told them to leave is not assault
> 
> furthermore, the driver wasn't even charged with assault


Legally it 100% is. That's why the driver was cited.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> Legally it 100% is. That's why the driver was cited.


he was cited solely for simple battery which clearly means you have no idea what battery means

it's really fun seeing all of your open mouth insert foot moments

keep it coming, kid


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> he was cited solely for simple battery which clearly means you have no idea what battery means
> 
> it's really fun seeing all of your open mouth insert foot moments
> 
> keep it coming, kid


So the driver was in the wrong and was cited. So far nothing you've said has turned out to be accurate.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> So the driver was in the wrong and was cited. So far nothing you've said has turned out to be accurate.


he was likely cited before they saw the video because most people on the scene are just going to go with the word of the woman on the scene


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> he was likely cited before they saw the video


Any proof of that?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> Any proof of that?


no need for any


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> no need for any


That pretty much sums up your argument. You have no proof of anything that you've said. All of the proof that's been provided shows that you're wrong.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I love how your idea of continuing to assault someone is by walking away from them lol



Demon said:


> That pretty much sums up your argument. You have no proof of anything that you've said. All of the proof that's been provided shows that you're wrong.


haven't been wrong about anything but you said he was cited for assault, any proof of that ?

also, I'd love to see video of him continuing to assault her as he walked away from her, any proof of that ? was he using a 6 foot stick to assault her as he walked away from her ?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I love how your idea of continuing to assault someone is by walking away from them lol


She was walking away when she was in the passenger seat and had to be dragged out of the car?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> She was walking away when she was in the passenger seat and had to be dragged out of the car?


nah, that was her refusing to politely and civilly leave his car when asked

unfortunately you think women can do no wrong and are never guilty of anything


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> nah, that was her refusing to politely and civilly leave his car when asked


You have proof of that? Of course not. 
The driver had no legal standing to put his hands on the woman, drag her out of the car, and kick her when she was on the ground. All things clearly shown in the video.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> You have proof of that? Of course not.
> The driver had no legal standing to put his hands on the woman, drag her out of the car, and kick her when she was on the ground. All things clearly shown in the video.


according to you, no women in history has ever done anything wrong so her going at him as demonstrated in the video is a figment of our imagination, we're clearly seeing a mirage


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> according to you, no women in history has ever done anything wrong so her going at him as demonstrated in the video is a figment of our imagination, we're clearly seeing a mirage


No one is talking about the women of history. We're talking about this specific case. The video does not show her "going after him" in any way. The driver was in the wrong legally and cited as such.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

the fact that she keeps trying to get back in his car demonstrates her need to try to get away from his car not that she was trying to be hostile

i think what we were seeing about her trying to get back in his car is a mirage of sorts

because obviously if she was threatened by him she would want to get back in his car not run away, yeah that's it



Demon said:


> No one is talking about the women of history. We're talking about this specific case. The video does not show her "going after him" in any way. The driver was in the wrong legally and cited as such.


yeah in no way does this video show her going at him....he's pulling her with a hidden string like a magic trick


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the fact that she keeps trying to get back in his car demonstrates her need to try to get away from his car not that she was trying to be hostile
> 
> i think what we were seeing about her trying to get back in his car is a mirage of sorts
> 
> ...


After he dragged her out of the car. Sorry you were wrong about this.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> After he dragged her out of the car. Sorry you were wrong about this.


thanks for playing


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> thanks for playing


Thanks. I enjoyed showing you that you were wrong.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> Thanks. I enjoyed showing you that you were wrong.


ya i realized I was wrong when you pointed out he used the hidden string magic trick on her to trick the cameras into making it look like she went after him


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> he has a legal right to remove her from his vehicle and even to make a citizens arrest if she was trespassing and/or assaulting him...he chose to simply remove her without harming her....she came over and put her hands on him and he was forced to defend himself
> 
> easy for those versed in common sense to understand
> 
> ...


You're very wrong. People like you go to jail. They don't get it.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> ya i realized I was wrong when you pointed out he used the hidden string magic trick on her to trick the cameras into making it look like she went after him


Sorry you were in the wrong.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

dauction said:


> if you cant deal with passenger directions, music, loud talking then this is NOT the gig for you.


Tell me something I _don't_ know, lol.



dirtylee said:


> When your told to get out of someone's property, maybe you should.


Exactly. She should not have been assaulted, in the same way that if park my car in the ghetto and leave the keys in the roof, it should not get stolen. Some people work out early that you need just a little common sense to be able to navigate successfully through life, some don't.

Anyway, my guess is that she probably won't be playing any more music on her phone during Lyft rides.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> ya i realized I was wrong


 *Misogyny *is the hatred of, contempt for, or prejudice against women or girls. When Women are the Enemy
https://www.adl.org/resources/repor...-intersection-of-misogyny-and-white-supremacy
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misogyny
https://now.org/resource/violence-against-women-in-the-united-states-statistic/
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/10/us/mass-shootings-misogyny-dayton.html


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

I usually defend drivers. But that driver is an idiot.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Tell me something I _don't_ know, lol.
> 
> 
> Exactly. She should not have been assaulted, in the same way that if park my car in the ghetto and leave the keys in the roof, it should not get stolen. Some people work out early that you need just a little common sense to be able to navigate successfully through life, some don't.
> ...


She'll be playing music in her limo after her settlement.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

dauction said:


> Thinking about this problem of Drivers going on verbal and physical attacks on passengers/CUSTOMERS brings me back to driving City para transit again and the fact that we did not have very many young drivers (fixed route either ..you know ...around and around all day)&#8230;.


did you just sign up to be one and bam they put the keys in your hands? Or did they interview you? Did you receive any materials or training?

now think about what one goes through when they sign up for uber. Background check? Download app? Good to go! Sure there are videos... I'm assuming the number of pple that viewed all before driving is like the number of pple who actually read word for word the disclosures they sign before entering any contract with a Cc company or an online account.

at the end of the day you have nothing but glorified share drivers who are any ol' humans and you can't expect an elevated level of service from a company such as uber or lyft with the little work on their end to vet drivers and the irony of the hands off as much as possible is so they don't appear as employers which is what the paratransit company that hired you was.

an employer and you're an employee.

uber and lyft is more like a hitchhiking made safe with a guarantee to the location you want to be dropped off at and picked up at and the fare you pay is that safety/drop off pick up price.

And by safety I mean your driver can't make up a name like a hitchhiking's driver would and they went through some sort of background check.

I've never been touched by an uber or lyft driver (though I'm sure there are some here that are haters or at least one with some underlings) and I've ridden in the rideshares long before my join date.

i also started looking into driving for one when I met a city worker whose regular job pulled him in over six figures easily deposit into a separate account 500-1000 for weekend work.

those were the days eh?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

i bet if he sets up a gofundme after released from jail drivers will donate more than hell make in a year driving uber

if a driver tells you gtfo
gtfo lol dont nobody wanna here your phone & i guarauntee she had something smart to say on top of not complying on her way to get gangbanged i mean an acting audtion from her instagram "modeling" page

1st mistake not opting out of pool oh wait they dont let employees i mean independent contrators do that any more

i was opted out 1st day its illegal violates distracted driving laws not to mention i dont even accept x unless its a airport rematch going my way & pool pays less

you get what you pay for


----------



## JohnnyJets (May 30, 2017)

Look at her you can tell she’s ****ing trouble


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Never touch pax, ever!
> 
> One time I thought this guy was ODing in my car. It was a 5 min trip only. This dude was OUT cold...
> 
> ...


If someone's passed out in your vehicle you call 911 and let them take care of it, period.



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Pax on the phone in the backseat:
> 
> "I'll be there soon, I'm in *my *Uber"


Good point.

If you read Uber's pax literature or watch their videos, they always refer to it as "YOUR" Uber.

Pax love to refer to it as "MY" Uber.

Where does the actual owner of the vehicle, the DRIVER fit into all this? Apparently nowhere.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

troothequalstroll said:


> if a driver tells you gtfo
> gtfo lol dont nobody wanna here your phone & i guarauntee she had something smart to say on top of not complying


Guaranteed she gave the driver a large serving of sass of the LA princess entitlement variety. She no doubt acted very foolishly and could easily have avoided receiving this beatdown. But, driver's more in the wrong, which is why he'll be going to LA County for an all expenses paid vacation and she'll be going in a couple of months to her lawyer's office to pick up a settlement check.


----------



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

This drivers behavior is not good but what kind of a woman would want to annoy someone in their car and fight it out. She is trying to get back in even after hit multiple times. 
Drivers with this temperament dont last long on any platform but pax irresponsibility and self entitlement is seldom called out.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> I disagree with you... and totally agree with the driver. Pax needs to respect drivers and their cars... even by fear. I blame the platforms for not drilling into pax;s head that this is not their car, the driver is not their slave, and no, they cannot do anything they want... all they can do is sit quietly until the drop off. Like wtf... pax are sooooo entitled. That's the problem with today's society. I commend the driver in the post for not giving F. and doing what needs to be done. Today's generation are like grown up children. They need tough love.
> 
> 
> That's true... I do it sometimes... just turn the app off and give self a mental break. Some pax I mean... just blows your mind... there's a reason I refer to this gig as driving cattle. We are the high tech cowboys of the west, moving the herd from one side to the to other.
> ...


Totally take the rider's side. This cowardly, and uneducated, driver will NEVER drive rideshare again. That's good news. We don't need scum.

And hopefully, he'll receive a "thrashing" from the court. Jail, community service, heavy fine and some probation. Serve this punk right.



uberdriverfornow said:


> if a woman came at me and punched me I'd push her ass to the ground too....it's called self defense
> 
> you can be sure he won't face any charges


Willing to bet he WILL face criminal charges. He's a PUNK.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> When your told to get out of someone's property, maybe you should.


Wrong. This falls on the driver.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

dauction said:


> Anyone Driver condones that Drivers behavior has no business driving.. I really hope Karma caths you soon..


Let the police forcefully remove her if she isn't complying. Why risk catching a disease or a charge?



UberBastid said:


> Did I just see the light bulb come on?
> Did ya figure it out?
> 
> Here's the bottom line: when you are in someone else's car, or home or property -- and they ask you to leave ... DO IT. It doesn't matter if they're right, or wrong or angry or sad or white or black or .... just leave.
> If she'd of done that, none of that would have happened.


I've been backed off from dozens of casinos playing Blackjack. They absolutely cannot lay a hand on you if you refuse to leave the property. It's battery plain and simple. They also can't trespass you if they dont know who you are, and you NEVER show ID. But once you refuse to leave it becomes a crime.. To avoid being made you walk the moment you get the tap on the shoulder. Come back on another shift to cash out and/or play.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

nozm212 said:


> This drivers behavior is not good but what kind of a woman would want to annoy someone in their car and fight it out. She is trying to get back in even after hit multiple times.
> Drivers with this temperament dont last long on any platform but pax irresponsibility and self entitlement is seldom called out.


Again she was going back to the car to retrieve her possessions after this whack job grabbed her and threw her out. Why is it self entitled to try to get your possessions back?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

You mean an underpaid driver snapped at someone who disrespected him? Color me surprised.

I support all violence that is in response to disrespect.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

itsablackmarket said:


> You mean an underpaid driver snapped at someone who disrespected him? Color me surprised.
> 
> I support all violence that is in response to disrespect.


Typical uneducated "ghetto" response.

We don't need lowlife driver's like that. And BTW: He'll never be driving rideshare again.

Lock him up!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Typical uneducated "ghetto" response.
> 
> We don't need lowlife driver's like that. And BTW: He'll never be driving rideshare again.
> 
> Lock him up!


Ghetto is turning on your music without asking if everyone would be fine with listening to it, refusing to get out after being asked to turn it off and refusing, then playing the victim card when you get kicked out. In fact, it's even worse than ghetto. The driver will beat his case for sure, and he will sue Lyft and her and win.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

itsablackmarket said:


> Ghetto is turning on your music without asking if everyone would be fine with listening to it, refusing to get out after being asked to turn it off and refusing, then playing the victim card when you get kicked out. In fact, it's even worse than ghetto. The driver will beat his case for sure, and he will sue Lyft and her and win.


Will follow the case. He will lose for sure. And no attorney would even take his case in a suit. End of conversation.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Will follow the case. He will lose for sure. And no attorney would even take his case in a suit. End of conversation.


Prepare to be schooled


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> Ghetto is turning on your music without asking if everyone would be fine with listening to it, refusing to get out after being asked to turn it off and refusing, then playing the victim card when you get kicked out. In fact, it's even worse than ghetto. The driver will beat his case for sure, and he will sue Lyft and her and win.


The driver was in the wrong and has already lost. He's now got a record that's not going away.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

itsablackmarket said:


> You mean an underpaid driver snapped at someone who disrespected him? Color me surprised.
> 
> I support all violence that is in response to disrespect.


That's terrible. I put all posters on Ignore who support violence.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

itsablackmarket said:


> Prepare to be schooled


Will continue calling you out. You're dead WRONG! This punk WILL be found guilty.

And you should NOT be driving rideshare. Please resign immediately.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

so what if ya scared go to church he gets a fine a month or few in jail if jot time served sets up a gofundme & most drivers see him as a hero & will give him a years plus worth of driving

ms **** gets settlement most likely free rides for life which will cost lyft zero & theyll eventually go under anyway because theyre selling things under actual costs

this is called a win win only lyft uber lose with the bad pub


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> most drivers see him as a hero & will give him a years plus worth of driving


Only money Drivers are giving is to their Landlords
not some African immigrant beating women on USA Soil

⚠Judge is going to send a Strong message to all misogynists
And while incarcerated I'm confident Other Inmates will Fit this Lyft driver
with a Skirt ✔


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> so what if ya scared go to church he gets a fine a month or few in jail if jot time served sets up a gofundme & most drivers see him as a hero & will give him a years plus worth of driving
> 
> ms **** gets settlement most likely free rides for life which will cost lyft zero & theyll eventually go under anyway because theyre selling things under actual costs
> 
> this is called a win win only lyft uber lose with the bad pub


Disagree. We'll see.

My money's on Lyft/Uber.
&#128526;


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

troothequalstroll said:


> so what if ya scared go to church he gets a fine a month or few in jail if jot time served sets up a gofundme & most drivers see him as a hero & will give him a years plus worth of driving
> 
> ms **** gets settlement most likely free rides for life which will cost lyft zero & theyll eventually go under anyway because theyre selling things under actual costs
> 
> this is called a win win only lyft uber lose with the bad pub


What the guy did was illegal. You would t support someone who did something illegal, would you?
This guy is going to have a hard time finding a job anywhere ever.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Demon said:


> This guy is going to have a hard time finding a job anywhere ever.


He'll have a harder time with extreme anal tearing in jail
While Guards look &#128064; the other way

Only future this guy has is back in his own Country of Origin


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

What lovely country did we import this driver from?


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I see Stupid is here again, just in another form. This thread, Hell this board for that matter, is a constant source of entertainment. How anyone can see that video and support the driver, even calling him a hero, is nothing short of amazing. There will be a law suit for sure, but the driver sure won't be the one to win anything.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> What lovely country did we import this driver from?


Sounds like he may come from a culture where abusing women, even violently, is acceptable.

Lock him up!
&#127482;&#127474;&#127482;&#127474;&#127482;&#127474;&#127482;&#127474;&#127482;&#127474;



Darrell Green Fan said:


> I see Stupid is here again, just in another form. This thread, Hell this board for that matter, is a constant source of entertainment. How anyone can see that video and support the driver, even calling him a hero, is nothing short of amazing. There will be a law suit for sure, but the driver sure won't be the one to win anything.


Agreed. The rider will have the "winning" lawsuit here.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Typical uneducated "ghetto" response.
> 
> We don't need lowlife driver's like that. And BTW: He'll never be driving rideshare again.
> 
> Lock him up!


I will take that bet.
He is driving for a 'living' right now.
Either Lyft, or Yellow Cab, or Juno or whatever.

He will get a $100 fine and have to take an anger management class.
He will be more careful next time he needs to educate someone.



MiamiKid said:


> Agreed. The rider will have the "winning" lawsuit here.


And, what, exactly will he win? From an Uber driver? ALL of his riches?



Son of the Darkness said:


> Let the police forcefully remove her if she isn't complying. Why risk catching a disease or a charge?
> 
> 
> I've been backed off from dozens of casinos playing Blackjack. They absolutely cannot lay a hand on you if you refuse to leave the property. It's battery plain and simple. They also can't trespass you if they dont know who you are, and you NEVER show ID. But once you refuse to leave it becomes a crime.. To avoid being made you walk the moment you get the tap on the shoulder. Come back on another shift to cash out and/or play.


There is a local Indian Casino here that is famous for their security men. 
It is known that if you need your ass beat, it is just part of their job. This policy was started when the tweekers started taking it over, offering sex for sale right on the casino floor, doing drugs in the parking lot, etc. They figured it was cheaper to pay a couple of settlements and draw blood and get their paying customers back. It worked.
And, when you go to the local PD to complain you're told that the casino is on Indian land, and therefore a foreign country, and they have no jurisdiction there. So, you can complain to the governing board there but you might just be sentenced to another beating.
I have a friend who is a dealer there. I asked her about this once and she said, "When security there asks you nice to do something, consider yourself lucky and do it."


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I will take that bet.
> He is driving for a 'living' right now.
> Either Lyft, or Yellow Cab, or Juno or whatever.
> 
> ...


Was wondering when you'd get here UB.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Was wondering when you'd get here UB.


I been busy AF the last couple of weeks, and it isn't gonna let up for a while.
Been helping a co-worker at my day job, covering his job and mine ... and we got a raging infestation of spider mites in one of the rooms, so there is a pitched chemical war going on in there. Plus the extra precautions and time needed to (hopefully) keep them from spreading. 
And, this stuff needs to be done ... even on Thanksgiving ...

And, that reminds me.
Here's hoping that you have a HAPPY THANKSGIVING Mkang.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

nozm212 said:


> This drivers behavior is not good but what kind of a woman would want to annoy someone in their car and fight it out. She is trying to get back in even after hit multiple times.
> Drivers with this temperament dont last long on any platform but pax irresponsibility and self entitlement is seldom called out.


I think she was trying to get her stuff, not trying to get back in the car.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> I will take that bet.
> He is driving for a 'living' right now.
> Either Lyft, or Yellow Cab, or Juno or whatever.
> 
> ...


He's already been banned from Lyft, expect the others to follow now that he has a record. 
She won't file suit against the driver, she's going to file suit against the company.
That's awful logic. You can't compare a situation involving drug users who came to a place to do illegal stuff and ruin other peoples' good time to a paying customer minding their own business.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Only future this guy has is back in his own Country of Origin


Hes not American?


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> You mean an underpaid driver snapped at someone who disrespected him? Color me surprised.
> 
> I support all violence that is in response to disrespect.


"I didn't let anybody stare me down in prison homeboy, you think I'mma let it fly on a beach?"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> You can't compare a situation involving drug users who came to a place to do illegal stuff and ruin other peoples' good time to a paying customer minding their own business.


No, but I can compare it to a situation of the owner of the property telling you to leave and you refusing to do so.
The REASON for the order to leave is irrelevant.

You can argue, sue, report to superiors, post a bad yelp ... just about ANYTHING you wanna do.
But, when you get asked to leave MY property -- do it.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I will take that bet.
> He is driving for a 'living' right now.
> Either Lyft, or Yellow Cab, or Juno or whatever.
> 
> ...


Yea that's crazy. Where is that? Those are some of the best casinos actually. The EV is higher if they detain or batter you than the game you're trying to exploit. Some of the biggest money wins for advantage players from casinos has been in the courtroom.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Son of the Darkness said:


> Yea that's crazy. Where is that? Those are some of the best casinos actually. The EV is higher if they detain or batter you than the game you're trying to exploit. Some of the biggest money wins for advantage players from casinos has been in the courtroom.


You just gave me a great idea.
I am going to come up with an algorithm to compute the EV of a beating.
LoL
Lawyers prolly already have it.

Courtroom? Indian Casino?
Ever been to court on a res?
I haven't.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Again she was going back to the car to retrieve her possessions after this whack job grabbed her and threw her out. Why is it self entitled to try to get your possessions back?


and he was clearly trying to grab her stuff to give it to her when she hit him


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trumps all else: I dont believe in physical violence unless its absolutely neccessary to protect yourself or others from a real dangerous situation. Protect humans.

This issue being a uber driver versus pax isnt the primary problem here. Just because you feel the driver was wrong doesn't all of a sudden make you anti driver. For shit sake we are all drivers. I dont understand the pro abuse stance.

Do you guys prefer your family and loved ones come across a violent driver? If your daughter was having a shitty day would it justify someone punching her in the face? NO and NO!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

mbd said:


> Not kicked out, but requested the pax to exit the vehicle in a professional way&#128513;


"In a very professional way"? Seriously?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Trumps all else: I dont believe in physical violence unless its absolutely neccessary to protect yourself or others from a real dangerous situation. Protect humans.
> 
> This issue being a uber driver versus pax isnt the primary problem here. Just because you feel the driver was wrong doesn't all of a sudden make you anti driver. For shit sake we are all drivers. I dont understand the pro abuse stance.
> 
> Do you guys prefer your family and loved ones come across a violent driver? If your daughter was having a shitty day would it justify someone punching her in the face? NO and NO!


if i had a sister and i saw her trying to attack a driver I'd tell her to ****ing stop before she gets hurt

i woulda told her to get back just like the driver was trying to do and to stop going after him or he's going to have to defend himself

it would be a different story if the driver was intentionally trying to go after my sister

simply removing her from his vehicle without harming her would not be a big deal to me....it's his car

she wasn't harmed or in any danger of being harmed until she went back after him and hit him


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Just because you're female...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

apparently if you see a girl in a car and the car is in flames you can not under any circumstances touch a girl or you deserve a life sentence for battery....that's what some idiots in this thread are suggesting....you can not under any circumstances ever touch a women...either to defend yourself, defend your property, or to rescue her

got it


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> apparently if you see a girl in a car and the car is in flames you can not under and curcumstances touch a girl or you deserve a life sentence for battery....that's what some idiots in this thread are suggests....you can not under any curcumstances ever touch a women...either to defend yourself, your property, or to rescue her
> 
> got it


Oh my god&#129318;‍♀

You worry me.

This is the dumbest thing I've heard today &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;

Just stop.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Oh my god&#129318;‍♀
> 
> You worry me.
> 
> ...


ya don't even try rebutting

you lose


----------



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Again she was going back to the car to retrieve her possessions after this whack job grabbed her and threw her out. Why is it self entitled to try to get your possessions back?


She had sufficient time to grab everything and leave but she didnt because she thought no one could move her and she could hang in there as long as she wants. Uber drivers face this behavior a lot.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> ya don't even try rebutting
> 
> you lose


Okay I lose. That's fine. Good day. &#129318;‍♀


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> if i had a sister and i saw her trying to attack a driver I'd tell her to @@@@ing stop before she gets hurt
> 
> i woulda told her to get back just like the driver was trying to do and to stop going after him or he's going to have to defend himself
> 
> ...


He's still charged with battery and CLEARLY in the wrong. No, the driver had ZERO right to lay his hands on her.

And punch a lady in the face? No way. Cowardly punk. But let's watch this case and see if the judge, or jury, says it's okay to punch the lady in her face? Let's just see?

Already know, damn good and well, what the judge will say. He'll tell the driver he should have, simply, exited the vehicle and called 911. Very easy solution.

But no, this punk chose to go the hard way. We'll find out.

My two cents.
&#128526;



uberdriverfornow said:


> apparently if you see a girl in a car and the car is in flames you can not under any circumstances touch a girl or you deserve a life sentence for battery....that's what some idiots in this thread are suggesting....you can not under any circumstances ever touch a women...either to defend yourself, defend your property, or to rescue her
> 
> got it


Wow! Nobody is suggesting that. Not even close.

Therapy?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> He's still charged with battery and CLEARLY in the wrong. No, the driver had ZERO right to lay his hands on her.
> 
> And punch a lady in the face? No way. Cowardly punk. But let's watch this case and see if the judge, or jury, says it's okay to punch the lady in her face? Let's just see?
> 
> ...


you will have credibility if at any point in your life you ever say something good about any driver or act like you care about drivers

unless I see actual proof you are a driver I would not believe it considering your history of hating all drivers, and always saying drivers are wrong in any and all situations in history and being against any and all potential driver improvement concepts, laws, and ideas


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you will have credibility if at any point in your life you ever say something good about any driver or act like you care about drivers
> 
> unless I see actual proof you are a driver I would not believe it considering your history of hating all drivers, and always saying drivers are wrong in any and all situations in history and being against any and all potential driver improvement concepts, laws, and ideas


Your opinion of me is none of my business. Could care less.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Your opinion of me is none of my business. COULDN'T CARE LESS.


There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you will have credibility if at any point in your life you ever say something good about any driver or act like you care about drivers
> 
> unless I see actual proof you are a driver I would not believe it considering your history of hating all drivers, and always saying drivers are wrong in any and all situations in history and being against any and all potential driver improvement concepts, laws, and ideas


You questioned whether, or not, I'm a driver?

Fixed it for you. &#128077;
&#128526;


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> You questioned whether, or not, I'm a driver?
> 
> Fixed it for you. &#128077;
> &#128526;


then something is seriously wrong with you when you hate all other drivers in the world so much


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> then something is seriously wrong with you when you hate all other drivers in the world so much


Why are you making it about hating drivers? Seems like a desperate attempt to make the opposition the "bad guys"? Just like saying we would let a lady burn. So weird. Seriously.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Why are you making it about hating drivers? Seems like a desperate attempt to make the opposition the "bad guys"? Just like saying we would let a lady burn. So weird. Seriously.


it's not about hating drivers.....most drivers don't hate all other drivers

MiamiKid appears to be the only driver that does it



Mkang14 said:


> Just like saying we would let a lady burn.


perhaps you would

i would help


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Why are you making it about hating drivers? Seems like a desperate attempt to make the opposition the "bad guys"? Just like saying we would let a lady burn. So weird. Seriously.


Very well stated.



uberdriverfornow said:


> then something is seriously wrong with you when you hate all other drivers in the world so much


You're not even close. And normal, reasonable people get what I'm talking about.

BTW: You're not allowed to take the law into your own hands. That's why the driver's charged.

Don't believe me? Follow the case.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Very well stated.
> 
> 
> You're not even close. And normal, reasonable people get what I'm talking about.
> ...


right but your problem is that you believe you are the only reasonable driver in the world


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I can't believe this thread has me and @MiamiKid in near complete agreement.

Reality just threw me out of the car and beat me up.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> No, but I can compare it to a situation of the owner of the property telling you to leave and you refusing to do so.
> The REASON for the order to leave is irrelevant.
> 
> You can argue, sue, report to superiors, post a bad yelp ... just about ANYTHING you wanna do.
> But, when you get asked to leave MY property -- do it.


You certainly can make the comparison but you'd still be comparing apples to oranges. These are two different situations.



uberdriverfornow said:


> apparently if you see a girl in a car and the car is in flames you can not under any circumstances touch a girl or you deserve a life sentence for battery....that's what some idiots in this thread are suggesting....you can not under any circumstances ever touch a women...either to defend yourself, defend your property, or to rescue her
> 
> got it


You still don't understand the situation at all. Your analogies have nothing to do with what happened in this case.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> right but your problem is that you believe you are the only reasonable driver in the world


Not even close.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> You certainly can make the comparison but you'd still be comparing apples to oranges. These are two different situations.
> 
> 
> You still don't understand the situation at all. Your analogies have nothing to do with what happened in this case.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

That would be my Exhibit A.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> That would be my Exhibit A.


Nah, you would try your best to suppress it, just like you're doing in your mind right now.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nah, you would try your best to suppress it, just like you're doing in your mind right now.


Why would I want to suppress the driver physically pulling the pax out of the car and then giving her a black eye & concussion?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

WTF?! 

My recent thread got loads of attention. Didn't even raise my voice. 

This guy kicked a woman's ass. Even if there was more to it than playing music on her phone, totally unwarranted and repulsive. 

Some pax gotta go if they're an issue, not seeing one here. 

Assaulting them? Hell no. Glad he was deactivated.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> Why would I want to suppress the driver physically pulling the pax out of the car and then giving her a black eye & concussion?


that's not what happened, this is what happened


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

She was hella rude for playing music on her phone especially that song but the driver is 100% in the wrong here


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

So many driver and rider incidents, I blame Uber for lack of training and hiring anybody with a pulse. There's a lot of crazy drivers out there driving for Uber and lyft, Another driver bites the dust and probably 100 more standing in line to take his place.



Darrell Green Fan said:


> You have got to be kidding me. This post, as well as others who somehow feel a CUSTOMER deserves to be attacked for playing music, confirms there are some horrible people driving rideshare.
> 
> 
> I have no idea why you would make this assumption.
> ...


There's a proper and wrong way in handling situations like this, I wouldn't touch a passenger or pull them out of a car, That driver should have called the police.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> She was hella rude for playing music on her phone especially that song but the driver is 100% in the wrong here


What's wrong with playing music on her phone? Daily thing for me, music or watching stuff on their phone. I turn down the radio so they can listen to their own stuff.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> right but your problem is that you believe you are the only reasonable driver in the world


He believes a lot of things that isn't true &#129323;


Benjamin M said:


> What's wrong with playing music on her phone? Daily thing for me, music or watching stuff on their phone. I turn down the radio so they can listen to their own stuff.


Right, and this is your choice!

Other drivers may not feel the same.

I certainly have been taught to respect others' space whether it's in their homes or their cars.

If someone asks you to stop (in their house or vehicle) you stop.

If you don't, then you're inviting confrontation.

Did she deserve it? Not really... I will say he's out of line but again I don't know the whole situation because unlike other pple I won't pretend I was there.

I can say that I've had a lot of situations similar being on public transportation and taking uber/lyft... and I know when to stand up for myself because I was in the right and when I should just concede because I wasn't-and that chick 100% wasn't for continuing on after asked to stop.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> Let me elaborate..... if customer plays music and the owner of the car tells you to stop, you stop. Again, respect someone else. If you mouth off to the driver, and turn it even higher... then well, you get what you deserve. It's a common courtesy which today's society lacks.... and eventually driver will snap, even if it's a little thing, so why agitate the driver even more?
> 
> Some pax ask if they can play music or if they want to do anything out of ordinary... why do you think that is? they know how to behave.


&#129354;&#129354;&#129354;&#129354;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> He believes a lot of things that isn't true &#129323;
> 
> Right, and this is your choice!
> 
> ...


So it's okay for a man to drag a woman out of their car and assault her for playing music?

Lil lost on where you're coming from.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> So it's okay for a man to drag a woman out of their car and assault her for playing music?
> 
> Lil lost on where you're coming from.


I don't know.

I don't know the circumstances fully.

I just know his car, his rules.

Just as if it were my car and I didn't want someone to play music hella loud I would tell them to turn it off.

On the train, I tolerate this because it's a public space and I'm not their ma.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Reading through the depates here it's hilarious that I was blasted so much over my recent situation 😂 

Unless she started pounding on him, this is totally ridiculous.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Reading through the depates here it's hilarious that I was blasted so much over my recent situation &#128514;
> 
> Unless she started pounding on him, this is totally ridiculous.


Well yeah, she was an entitled snowflake.

I don't agree with the extremes but she's not innocent and she's a grown a** woman who should know better.

Don't want to have someone put their hands on you? Don't start confrontations where you can't handle yourself.

Should he have? No.

I'm not excusing what he did but SHE started it and SHE is not a kid.

Even my 3 year old nephew has more manners then that chick.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

MoreTips said:


> That's the lesson to be learned, oh and of course you get what you pay for.
> 
> There was probably more to the story, but yes you shouldn't ever hit a woman. Driver should of pulled over and called police before touching pax.
> 
> I do have to admit though, I do like the idea of the public seeing these videos and maybe having a healthy respect for being a guest in someone else's vehicle.


You think the public's take-away from this video is "healthy respect"?? You can't be serious. Seems to me to confirm the drivers = violent thugs opinion.


----------



## sidehustle0403 (Nov 27, 2018)

Ah ahaha she went down like a 10 dollar $hore! All her crap flew out into the street hahaahha 

hey, thanks, I needed that!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Well yeah, she was an entitled snowflake.
> 
> I don't agree with the extremes but she's not innocent and she's a grown a** woman who should know better.
> 
> ...


I'm curious, what has led you to call her entitled?


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Demon said:


> I'm curious, what has led you to call her entitled?


Probably for refusing to turn off her music while riding in someone else's car.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> Probably for refusing to turn off her music while riding in someone else's car.


When she was paying customer?


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Demon said:


> When she was paying customer?


What else did her payment "entitle" her to? lol


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> I'm curious, what has led you to call her entitled?


*Ward says her driver went into a rage because she was playing music on her phone and wouldn't turn it off when he told her to.

"He said, 'Turn the music off or I will force you out of the car,'" Ward claimed.*

She should have believed him.



Demon said:


> When she was paying customer?


you do know how much lyft is paying y'all right?

and last I checked it was for a ride from x to y. Still the man's vehicle.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> So it's okay for a man to drag a woman out of their car and assault her for playing music?
> 
> Lil lost on where you're coming from.


you don't know that that's the reason....you are just buying the story the pax is selling

don't be so naive


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> You just gave me a great idea.
> I am going to come up with an algorithm to compute the EV of a beating.
> LoL
> Lawyers prolly already have it.
> ...


A detainment can be worth about $500k. They will usually say you were cheating for a reason to detain you but then won't be able to prove that you were (because you weren't) and that's where they usually eff up.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> *Ward says her driver went into a rage because she was playing music on her phone and wouldn't turn it off when he told her to.
> 
> "He said, 'Turn the music off or I will force you out of the car,'" Ward claimed.*
> 
> ...


No one said it wasn't. Where did you check that it said the only thing a person gets is a ride?



YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> What else did her payment "entitle" her to? lol


LOL. You didn't answer the question.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you don't know that that's the reason....you are just buying the story the pax is selling
> 
> don't be so naive


The public will take her side 95%. Strongly.

That I guarantee you.
&#128526;


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

That's still to this day the scariest ride I ever been on. I would have never touched him, I almost was just gonna pull up next to a policeman I saw next and have them handle it.
[/QUOTE]
Had something similar happen to me. Woman was passed out and I could not wake her. I drove to a police car in the mall across the street. Cop said he couldn't remove her, only a paramedic could. In the future for a passed out pax I will call for the paramedics first and my second call will be to the police.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Demon said:


> LOL. You didn't answer the question.


The answer to that question is yes! Even as a paying customer, you are not assured or entitled to play your own music or demand a certain type of music be played.

I think I speak for all drivers when I say some requests can be granted depending on the driver. Ex:

Can you play my music?
Can you turn up/down the AC/Heat?
Can you raise the window?
Do you mind if we stop at...?
Getting told no should not result in any of the YouTube videos and news reports we see almost weekly nowadays. Just my 2cents.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Clevername said:


> That's still to this day the scariest ride I ever been on. I would have never touched him, I almost was just gonna pull up next to a policeman I saw next and have them handle it.


Had something similar happen to me. Woman was passed out and I could not wake her. I drove to a police car in the mall across the street. Cop said he couldn't remove her, only a paramedic could. In the future for a passed out pax I will call for the paramedics first and my second call will be to the police.
[/QUOTE]
I had a woman fall asleep in my car before in the middle to a very cold winter day. First, I gently shake her shoulder, nothing. Then I yell "HELLO MS. WAKE UP WERE AT YOUR DESTINATION" nothing. Then, I called her phone hoping that her phone ringing will wake her. Nothing. Finally I decide to roll all my windows down and presto! The 15 degree wind smacks her right in the face and she immediately wakes up. She says "omg I'm so sorry so falling asleep in your car I'll give you 5*" at least she didn't say "I'll tip you on the app"


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> The answer to that question is yes! Even as a paying customer, you are not assured or entitled to play your own music or demand a certain type of music be played.
> 
> I think I speak for all drivers when I say some requests can be granted depending on the driver. Ex:
> 
> ...


STRONGLY DISAGREE!!!!

And 95% of the public is with the rider. The driver's a lower class punk who will never drive, for a living, again.

He WILL pay a heavy price. With the passenger side 100%!

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> The answer to that question is yes! Even as a paying customer, you are not assured or entitled to play your own music or demand a certain type of music be played.
> 
> I think I speak for all drivers when I say some requests can be granted depending on the driver. Ex:
> 
> ...


Where did you find that in the terms of service?


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> STRONGLY DISAGREE!!!!
> 
> And 95% of the public is with the rider. The driver's a lower class punk who will never drive, for a living, again.
> 
> ...


That's sounds great but we're not discussing the driver at this point. That was pages 1-12. I would really be shocked if 95% of the public believed their payment for service entitled them to their choice of music, if that's what you are saying.

The question I posed to @Demon that we both laughed at was: What else does her payment entitle her to?

He sidestepped the question, but you can answer. This should be a thread in its own.



Demon said:


> Where did you find that in the terms of service?


Inbetween the sections that say aux cords will be provided and that appetizers may be cooked with peanut oil. Lol


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> That's sounds great but we're not discussing the driver at this point. That was pages 1-12. I would really be shocked if 95% of the public believed their payment for service entitled them to their choice of music, if that's what you are saying.
> 
> The question I posed to @Demon that we both laughed at was: What else does her payment entitle her to?
> 
> He sidestepped the question, but you can answer. This should be a thread in its own.


As a driver, take the passengers side 100%. They can listen to whatever they wish.

They're paying for the ride; therefore, ENTITLED to their choice of music.

And couldn't care less what the stupid topic of this thread was.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## Truelytcufrebu (Oct 9, 2019)

dauction said:


> Driver needs to understand at any moment she could have reached in her purse and shot him &#8230;. and she would have been in the right.
> 
> So his behavior just cost Lyft another million dollar lawsuit and WE are Lyft .. that's less money to go around
> 
> ...


HOW ON EARTH WOULD SHE BE RIGHT FOR SHOOTING HIM FOR NOT GETTING OUT OF HIS CAR!? DRIVERS HAVE RIGHTS JUST LIKE PASSENGERS!


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> As a driver, take the passengers side 100%. They can listen to whatever they wish.
> 
> They're paying for the ride; therefore, ENTITLED to their choice of music.
> 
> ...


So what else does payment include in your car? Lol


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> That's sounds great but we're not discussing the driver at this point. That was pages 1-12. I would really be shocked if 95% of the public believed their payment for service entitled them to their choice of music, if that's what you are saying.
> 
> The question I posed to @Demon that we both laughed at was: What else does her payment entitle her to?
> 
> ...


You really think 95% of paying customers don't think they can play a song on their on phone on a ride they are paying for?
The customer is entitled to hospitality.



Truelytcufrebu said:


> HOW ON EARTH WOULD SHE BE RIGHT FOR SHOOTING HIM FOR NOT GETTING OUT OF HIS CAR!? DRIVERS HAVE RIGHTS JUST LIKE PASSENGERS!


No one is arguing that drivers don't have rights.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Truelytcufrebu said:


> HOW ON EARTH WOULD SHE BE RIGHT FOR SHOOTING HIM FOR NOT GETTING OUT OF HIS CAR!? DRIVERS HAVE RIGHTS JUST LIKE PASSENGERS!


Here in Georgia, she'd have the right to shoot the punk.



YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> So what else does payment include in your car? Lol


Basic customer service here. No, do not provide water, mints, chargers, XM music etc.

However, will let them listen to whatever they want to, on their phone. Anything, it does not matter. And whatever radio station they desire as well. Who cares. Also receive a high percentage of tips even though I don't expect them.

Lock this driver up. &#128077;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> No one said it wasn't. Where did you check that it said the only thing a person gets is a ride?
> 
> 
> LOL. You didn't answer the question.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Demon said:


> You really think 95% of paying customers don't think they can play a song on their on phone on a ride they are paying for?
> The customer is entitled to hospitality.


I pray that 95% of them don't think this way, it's a ride. A to B. It's not a restaurant or hotel, nor is it a VRBO. You guys are hilarious and making my work day much more bearable. For that I say thank you.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> I pray that 95% of them don't think this way, it's a ride. A to B. It's not a restaurant or hotel, nor is it a VRBO. You guys are hilarious and making my work day much more bearable. For that I say thank you.


I missed that!! I guess that's what happens when you sleep and wake up to notifications and answer em. You miss what's in between.

but yes, it's not hospitality.

hospitality requires training, and at times, even a degree.

for example-Nordstrom's (store not hotel but still in the deal of offering hospitality to their guests) will train the cashier to walk the purchase around the counter and hand it to the guest.

do y'all get training from uber to get up and out and open the door for your pax's?

&#129322;


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 381411


I'll rest my case with this, a personal ride.



sellkatsell44 said:


> I missed that!! I guess that's what happens when you sleep and wake up to notifications and answer em. You miss what's in between.
> 
> but yes, it's not hospitality.
> 
> ...


Your argument is someone needs to be trained NOT to physically drag a customer out of a car?



YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> I pray that 95% of them don't think this way, it's a ride. A to B. It's not a restaurant or hotel, nor is it a VRBO. You guys are hilarious and making my work day much more bearable. For that I say thank you.


And a hotel is just a place to sleep.......


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> I'll rest my case with this, a personal ride


&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

personal means you don't gotta share with other people aka their version of pool or bus.

come back and "rest" your case when you find a "personal" definition that includes listening to your own music on speakers.

even uber had a time where they'd let you import your own music to the car via app but only for the uberx and only for the drivers willing to participate cos it's_ their cars._


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Demon said:


> I'll rest my case with this, a personal ride.
> 
> 
> Your argument is someone needs to be trained NOT to physically drag a customer out of a car?
> ...


On that note, I'm gonna rest my case.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> I pray that 95% of them don't think this way, it's a ride. A to B. It's not a restaurant or hotel, nor is it a VRBO. You guys are hilarious and making my work day much more bearable. For that I say thank you.


And a hotel is just a place to sleep.......


sellkatsell44 said:


> &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
> 
> personal means you don't gotta share with other people aka their version of pool or bus.
> 
> ...


But you've already given me the evidence to rest my case, your offered up that it's a personal ride that isn't shared with other people.


----------



## sidehustle0403 (Nov 27, 2018)

You really aren’t assured of anything when you get picked up by one of these apps. If the driver decides to end the ride early, they can stop the car, tell you to get out, and end the ride. You will pay to the point the driver told you to get out. You won’t be charged after that point.

Likewise, a passenger may chose to end the ride for any reason and get out of the car at any time by telling the driver to stop. The driver will stop being paid when the passenger ends the ride.

As far as their being any sort of obligation to each other, there just isn’t any. The driver is not obligated to do anything, and neither is the passenger. Either can tell the other to gtfo at any point.

There may be consequences to that from uber or lyft, but to say I am obligated to let you do whatever you want in my car or you have a right to be in it after I told you to get out is just silly. That said, he shouldn’t have done what he did, beat her up and all, but hey I’m tempted to kick her and I am just watching a video.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> But you've already given me the evidence to rest my case, your offered up that it's a personal ride that isn't shared with other people


You're saying this because you can't.

it's ok.

personal meaning that you don't have to cram yourself with other people like a bus, where people do play loud music and no one says jack because it's public _*transportation*_

the reason it's cheaper then a taxi is because it's *rideshare where the driver shares his car with you.*


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

This is not self defense by any means. The driver was safe outside the car. If she wouldn't leave he could have called police or wait until one pulled up and asked what was going on. The driver was totally wrong in this instance.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> This guy kicked a woman's ass. Even if there was more to it than playing music on her phone, totally unwarranted and repulsive.


Ok. A riddle for you.
This is very politically incorrect, so proceed with caution ...

What do you say to a woman who has two black eyes?
Nothing. She's already been told twice.

✔


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Ok. A riddle for you.
> This is very politically incorrect, so proceed with caution ...
> 
> What do you say to a woman who has two black eyes?
> ...


Yes, a little incorrect if you ask me. Moreover, inappropriate considering what happened to this customer.

All over listening to her own music. Still taking the rider's side 100%.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> The public will take her side 95%. Strongly.
> 
> That I guarantee you.
> &#128526;


not after seeing this


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> not after seeing this


Especially after seeing it. This video reinforces taking the passenger's side 100%.

Lock this punk up. Anyone who feels different is from a much lower social class.

Thankfully, he'll never driver rideshare again. And will have trouble finding employment.

My two cents.
&#128526;



dirtylee said:


> When your told to get out of someone's property, maybe you should.


&#128078;


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Especially after seeing it. This video reinforces taking the passenger's side 100%.
> 
> Lock this punk up. Anyone who feels different is from a much lower social class.
> 
> ...


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

He should have gave her 2 black eyes then she would look like a raccoon.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> He should have gave her 2 black eyes then she would look like a raccoon.


Sickening sense of humor. Different culture are you? Not accepted in this country.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Sickening sense of humor. Different culture are you? Not accepted in this country.


What country you talking about the one I served or you in a different country other than the US.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> What country you talking about the one I served or you in a different country other than the US.


Talking about the USA. We'll see what the courts say. And a more severe assault, as you suggest, would simply elevate his charge to a felony.

He's history as far as driving professionally again.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

jlong105 said:


> This is not self defense by any means. The driver was safe outside the car. If she wouldn't leave he could have called police or wait until one pulled up and asked what was going on. The driver was totally wrong in this instance.


There's no doubt that the driver was wrong. You never ever raise your hands to a woman. But on that note, everyone has a Breaking Point. In no way do I justify his actions but he's not the first or the last person to lose their cool after being put in negative situations. Everyone in this group would handle this differently.

I consider myself a pretty laid-back type of guy but there have been a few times when I wanted to punch the shit out of some passengers. I'm ashamed to say it but there was one time when I told the guy to get out of my car and he gave me some lip. In a very even tone of voice I told him I will quit Uber right now and knock the shit out of him if he did not leave my car immediately. I felt horrible after that situation but I probably would have knocked the crap out of him


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Yes, a little incorrect if you ask me. Moreover, inappropriate considering what happened to this customer.
> 
> All over listening to her own music. Still taking the rider's side 100%.


That's all well and good, but if I end up on his jury -- they'll _never_ get a conviction.

Rule 5: When someone asks you to leave their property - do it.



MiamiKid said:


> He's history as far as driving professionally again.


And, that's bad ... why?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> That's all well and good, but if I end up on his jury -- they'll _never_ get a conviction.
> 
> Rule 5: When someone asks you to leave their property - do it.
> 
> ...


"That's bad"???? Umm no NOT suggesting that's bad? Stating a fact: he'll never drive again professionally.

That's the GOOD NEWS!

And seriously doubt you'd ever be selected to serve on a jury. &#128513;&#128513;

Furthermore, he won't take his case in front of a jury because he's a PUNK and scared to death of doing time.

He'll plead out in front of a judge. Guaranteed. &#128526;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

dauction said:


> Driver needs to understand at any moment she could have reached in her purse and shot him &#8230;. and she would have been in the right.
> 
> So his behavior just cost Lyft another million dollar lawsuit and WE are Lyft .. that's less money to go around
> 
> ...


Hahahaha We are LYFT. F LYFT they deserve to lose another million... They could give 2 Shyts about us..

Now I would never touch a passenger. But there would def. Be some.issues If it ever got bad enough for me to pull over and tell you to get out. It would be best to just get out ..


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

If you think driving an Uber car is being a "professional" driver ... you are smokin the good chit.

There are a lot of professional drivers out there. They drive big trucks, little trucks, cabs, limos, ambulances, police cars, race cars ... lots of professionals out there. But Uber driving (alone) ... nope, that is not a professional driver.



MiamiKid said:


> And seriously doubt you'd ever be selected to serve on a jury.


Well, I have.
And I wish I hadn't.

One of the more frightening things about our justice system is that the defendant is being judged by twelve people who are not smart enough to know how to get out of jury duty. 
Or, they are frightened, hand-wringing leftists who want to 'help'.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> One of the more frightening things about our justice system is that the defendant is being judged by twelve people who are not smart enough to know how to get out of jury duty.


Did jury duty once in my early 20s. What a frustrating experience it was.


----------



## sidehustle0403 (Nov 27, 2018)

The way I see it, no ones dead or permanently injured here. She got to be on the tv and have her 15 minutes, so she’s happy. Cut the guy some slack. He had a bad day, okay? Gees.

I mean, let’s be honest, she ran to the first news station she could find after she got off the pavement. Like a hooker selling for the first pimp to call her pretty after she got rid of her last trick baby


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

sidehustle0403 said:


> The way I see it, no ones dead or permanently injured here. She got to be on the tv and have her 15 minutes, so she's happy. Cut the guy some slack. He had a bad day, okay? Gees.
> 
> I mean, let's be honest, she ran to the first news station she could find after she got off the pavement. Like a hooker selling for the first pimp to call her pretty after she got rid of her last trick baby


No slack for this dude.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

dauction said:


> Driver needs to understand at any moment she could have reached in her purse and shot him &#8230;. and she would have been in the right.


Perhaps not in California, but in other states she would have been justified. ..............a female under assault by a male? In some states, that is all that you need. In places like California, not only does the criminal have to shoot at you first, he has to kill you before you can meet deadly force with the same.



dauction said:


> So his behavior just cost Lyft another million dollar lawsuit and WE are Lyft .. that's less money to go around


Ask me why it does not surprise me that you swallow this "community" kool-aid. If you believe that Lyft would give us the money if it had that money, you have not been paying attention. People call it "Gr*yft*" for a reason.



dauction said:


> Just amazed about how stupid a certain % of drivers are


Do not be amazed; believe it. The per-centage of drivers who are not only as dumb as this guy, but, are even dumber, is higher than you would care to believe. Ask me how i know this..



dauction said:


> We are the Professional. the professional under all circumstances.


When F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* start paying me cab rates or better, I will be a professional. Until that day comes, I am a "professional" only when I am logged on to Uber Taxi (which means that I am driving the cab). When I am logged onto the other two, I am a "professional" only when it benefits me.

Despite the foregoing, we do need to keep our composure lest it deteriorate to the point where we do lay a hand on a passenger who did not assault us. That guy had no business doing what he did to that woman. If he wanted to evict her, he should have called the police. This is why they have the police.



goneubering said:


> You're right and I partly blame this forum because we have posters who applaud a guy like Ben who kicked out a passenger for giving him directions.


I will let them give me directions unless I know that it will come to grief. In fact, it is a contest between the Jippy Yess and the customers which one will direct you the longer way. If I am driving UberX/Lyft, even if I know the Jippy Yess is directing me on a scenic route, /i take it. Uber is not paying me for my knowledge on UberX and Lyft is not paying me for my knowledge on its platform, either. If it benefits me to take a way that I know to be better, I will, but, if not, I let the GPS/Customer direct me on the scenic route.



WindyCityAnt said:


> Never touch pax, ever!


*^^^^^^^^*This, THIS, *THIS* and *THIS**^^^^^^^^*



WindyCityAnt said:


> One time I thought this guy was ODing in my car. It was a 5 min trip only. This dude was OUT cold...


One more thing that you never do is accept a passenger that has to be poured into your vehicle. This goes double for rides ordered by a third party.



uberdriverfornow said:


> if a woman came at me and punched me I'd push her ass to the ground too....it's called self defense


She was going to retrieve her belongings from the car. He stood in the way and would not let her get her things.



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> that passenger got what she deserved.


That driver had no business laying hands on her. If you have to lay hands on a twenty five year old woman with Pippi Longstocking braids who is wearing a dress, there is something wrong with you. This woman _ain't_ Doctor-What's--Her-Face in Florida..



dauction said:


> wow just wow


After all of my years in this business, you would think that nothing would amaze me, any more. Still, I always wonder from where we get some of these Rocket Scientists. I might not agree with you on many things, even on this topic, but, we can agree that the Lyft driver had no business putting his hands on that woman. If what she says is true, there was not the first shred of call for his putting his hands on her. De-activation should be the least of his worries. If what the woman says is true, he belongs in jail.

It is a good thing that I am not the judge in this case. If it were me, the first thing that I would say to that guy after the video was played in my courtroom would be "WHAT the _____________is WRONG with you?"



Benjamin M said:


> So it's okay for a man to drag a woman out of their car and assault her for playing music?


See my reply to @dauction about some of these Rocket Scientists. Tell her to get out for refusing to turn off the music? Allright. She refuses? You lay hands on her? _No bueno.....pas tiguidou_.....you just do not do that. If you order someone from your vehicle and she will not get out, you call the police. As long as the passenger keeps her hands to herself, you do the same.



Demon said:


> Where did you check that it said the only thing a person gets is a ride?


........the same place where I checked that it said that she can play music to which I do not care to listen..........................



MiamiKid said:


> As a driver, take the passengers side 100%. They can listen to whatever they wish


.

..........as long as I do not have to listen to it, yes..............................



MiamiKid said:


> They're paying for the ride; therefore, ENTITLED to their choice of music.


The first part is correct, they are paying for the ride. They get that for which they pay: the ride. They are not paying to listen to noise to which I do not care to listen. They are entitled to their choice of noise only if I do not have to listen to it, as well.



Truelytcufrebu said:


> HOW ON EARTH WOULD SHE BE RIGHT FOR SHOOTING HIM FOR NOT GETTING OUT OF HIS CAR!?


He put his hands on her. There are some states where a woman can claim easily that when a man puts hands on her, she has a legitimate fear of harm. In those states, the use of deadly force in those situations is justified.



Truelytcufrebu said:


> DRIVERS HAVE RIGHTS JUST LIKE PASSENGERS!


Where does a driver have a right to put his hands on a woman who did not assault or threaten him?



MiamiKid said:


> Here in Georgia, she'd have the right to shoot the punk.


^^^^^^^^Read and pay heed, those of you who want to justify the driver's assaulting that woman. Georgia is one of those states where a woman can justify the use of deadly force against a man who puts his hands on her.



MiamiKid said:


> Lock this driver up


If it went down as she said that it did, this is what he deserves. De-activation should be the least of his worries.



Demon said:


> someone needs to be trained NOT to physically drag a customer out of a car?


.........some of these Rocket Scientists that we have out here driving, YES. Ask me how I know this.



MiamiKid said:


> Especially after seeing it. This video reinforces taking the passenger's side 100%


It reinforces taking the customer's side in this particular case..



MiamiKid said:


> Lock this punk up. he'll never driver rideshare again. And will have trouble finding employment.


Jail is where he belongs. I wonder if he has anything previous.



MiamiKid said:


> No slack for this dude.


I would not give him any. Maximum sentence is what this merits. We disagree on whether he should have ordered her from the car, but, we can agree that he had no business shoving her like that. You must wonder about some people. I know that my parents raised me better than that.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

dauction said:


> Uber and Lyft really need to get serious about Drivers kicking passengers out of their vehicles over minor shaat.. if you cant deal with passenger directions, music, loud talking then this is NOT the gig for you.
> 
> YES she was probably a Total Pain in the arse but no excuse what so ever for the drivers behavior
> 
> ...


A pax hit me in the head and put me in a headlock at 65mph on I5.

He got thumped royal and was arrested for an existing warrant.

I have no idea how he got thumped, and the CHP didn't ask.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> She was going to retrieve her belongings from the car. He stood in the way and would not let her get her things.


even if that was true she shouldn't have gone through the driver...it also looks like she kicked him

there was clearly no attempt by the driver to harm the pax until she tried going through him and kicking/attacking him....it's clear as day


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> not after seeing this


You can show him a video of her taking a chainsaw to the driver and he still will be defending his side.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You can show him a video of her taking a chainsaw to the driver and he still will be defending his side.


These guys be like, "look at this Uber driver violently attack this harmless female pax when all she's trying to do is remove her belongings from his car."


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You're saying this because you can't.
> 
> it's ok.
> 
> ...


I'm saying this because you keep posting stuff that proves my point.

On public transportation there are posted rules and announcements about playing music out loud, it's prohibited.

You posted that it was a personal ride, that means there are no other passengers and as a customer you have more freedom. Just like a personal chef who will make the meal you want, and make it the way you want it. That's the definition of "personal" when it comes to business.

The driver isn't sharing anything, the driver is being paid.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> I'm saying this because you keep posting stuff that proves my point.
> 
> On public transportation there are posted rules and announcements about playing music out loud, it's prohibited.
> 
> ...


lol you ever rode on a bus before ? people play loud music all the time


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> I'm saying this because you keep posting stuff that proves my point.
> 
> On public transportation there are posted rules and announcements about playing music out loud, it's prohibited.
> 
> ...


No, the driver is sharing even if he's being "paid".

This would never happen in a taxi. A limo. Or a service car.

Some people may purchase their car for rideshare purposes but that's on them. Most people use their car that is an everyday vehicle and they _share_ that with a "passenger".

If she wanted to blast her music high she should have ordered a taxi or service car. With lyft she's just ordering for the ride and thus it's much much cheaper and her a** shouldn't have ignored the driver twice when he told her to shut the music off.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If she wanted to blast her music high she should have ordered a taxi


In my cab, they do not get to blast ANY music. Further, I will not tolerate disco, opera or gangsta' rap in my cab AT ALL, unless they have earphones and I do not have to hear it.

Of course, for a sizable up front tip, that can change.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In my cab, they do not get to blast ANY music. Further, I will not tolerate disco, opera or gangsta' rap in my cab AT ALL, unless they have earphones and I do not have to hear it.
> 
> Of course, for a sizable up front tip, that can change.


Well, it sure as heck is easier to blast ones music up in a taxi then an uber or lyft.

at least a taxi there's visible signs you're paying for a "personal" ride.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Ok. A riddle for you.
> This is very politically incorrect, so proceed with caution ...
> 
> What do you say to a woman who has two black eyes?
> ...


What do you say to a guy that's dead?

Should have thought TWICE before giving me those black eyes.

&#128077;✔


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> at least a taxi there's visible signs you're paying for a "personal" ride.


I will concede that point. The remuneration to the driver is better, as well. On the short and mediocre trips, in my market, at least, the customer pays the same, or almost the same, to the TNCs as he would to the cab driver.

I own my cab, so they are in my personal car whether they are in the cab, Uber/Lyft car, hoopty car or DeSoto.

Despite that, I will not allow opera, disco or gangsta' rap in my cab, Uber/Lyft car, hoopty or DeSoto. (GF likes disco and opera. I hate both. What is funny is that classical opera is written in Italian, French or German. The only one of those three that I do not speak is German. Despite that, I hate it.)


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> What do you say to a guy that's dead?
> 
> Should have thought TWICE before giving me those black eyes.
> 
> &#128077;✔


Excellent.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

sidehustle0403 said:


> The way I see it, no ones dead or permanently injured here. She got to be on the tv and have her 15 minutes, so she's happy. Cut the guy some slack. He had a bad day, okay? Gees.
> 
> I mean, let's be honest, she ran to the first news station she could find after she got off the pavement. Like a hooker selling for the first pimp to call her pretty after she got rid of her last trick baby


She got punched in the FACE.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> What do you say to a guy that's dead?
> 
> Should have thought TWICE before giving me those black eyes.
> 
> &#128077;✔


And what did the Islamic Ant say to the Christian rider?

I will **** you up if you don't turn off that Kirk Franklin music.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> She got punched in the FACE.


If a Gr*yft* driver punched me in the face, I would be running to Channel Five, WTOP and Seven on Your Side, as well. As far as Gr*yft*'s de-activating him, I would be content with that for the moment, as that would be the most that it could do. Despite that, I am sure that my lawyer would want information on screening procedures as well as the police reports, especially to see if the police found any criminal conduct that Lyft's $11,95 internet "background check" did not show.

For the moment, de-activation is the most that Gr*yft* can do in this case.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> No, the driver is sharing even if he's being "paid".
> 
> This would never happen in a taxi. A limo. Or a service car.
> 
> ...


That's not the definition of share. The driver is operating a business. When you're hungry you go to a restaurant or grocery store, you don't go to a food share. Lyft & Uber are hired cars, the same as taxis and service cars. They aren't "Much" cheaper than a taxi anymore.

If the driver wanted her out of the car he should have stopped the car & called law enforcement & let them handle it.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> That's not the definition of share. The driver is operating a business. When you're hungry you go to a restaurant or grocery store, you don't go to a food share. Lyft & Uber are hired cars, the same as taxis and service cars. They aren't "Much" cheaper than a taxi anymore.
> 
> If the driver wanted her out of the car he should have stopped the car & called law enforcement & let them handle it.


I did not say how he handled it was correct.

however, and this seems to get lost in everything else that has happened *she should have been better with how she handled the situation.

people talk about how the "driver" controls the conversation. As a passenger who is getting into a car where you don't know if the driver is a regular joe or rapist, you should also take precautions to ensure you get from point a to be correctly. This includes:

- checking the car license plate and make, matching with what's on your app.

- listening when the driver says to stop playing music loudly on your phones speaker, if you're not going to stop I'm going to forcefully remove you (no one thinks that this was unprompted right? Entitled snowflake probably dished the line of I ordered this ride, what are you going to do to stop me?)

- paying attention to where your driver is going. Is he heading in the general direction of your destination or some woodsy area where there's no cell reception?!*

simple but effective.

taxis may lower their price to compete with lyft/uber but the marketing between the two still differs. Taxi is not a car you can take to drop your kids off at school or a car you would take when you drive over to your friends house for dinner.

but you know, we're just running around in circles.

I don't agree with you and I just rather disagree on agreeing.

to me, uber/lyft is a cheap way to get an informal ride. Riders should be respectful of drivers and drivers should not have to resort to physical means ever and again not saying he was correct but the whole thing started with her.

people often forget about the instigator.

If she had simply turned off the music would it have been the end of the world?

why would she risk/chance that ESP if in her own words, the driver TOLD her he was going to get physical if she didn't stop.

&#129318;&#127995;‍♀


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I did not say how he handled it was correct.
> 
> however, and this seems to get lost in everything else that has happened *she should have been better with how she handled the situation.
> 
> ...


From the evidence it looks as if the driver threatened to physically remove her, she told him she would call 911, and then he physically threw her out of the car. He instigated this. If the driver couldn't focus with music on he should have just canceled the ride.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> From the evidence it looks as if the driver threatened to physically remove her, she told him she would call 911, and then he physically threw her out of the car. He instigated this. If the driver couldn't focus with music on he should have just canceled the ride.


Yes, he threatened to physically remove her, she stated so and I quoted too, but this is after he already asked once.

That is the point of instigating.

why would you do something despite someone not only asking but "threatening" you with something?

anyone who is truly afraid would have just turned off the music, canceled the ride and report the driver.

she kept on playing and he did what he said he was gonna.

shocker.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol you ever rode on a bus before ? people play loud music all the time


Not on any of the buses or trains I've been on. That doesn't mean it never happens, but there are posted rules and announcements about not doing it and if people do they aren't physically thrown off the bus and given a black eye & concussion by the driver.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Yes, he threatened to physically remove her, she stated so and I quoted too, but this is after he already asked once.
> 
> That is the point of instigating.
> 
> ...


The driver escalated the situation and he didn't need to do that. She was about to report the driver, but he stopped her by physically dragging her out of the car. There's a reason this guy is never going to drive again and now has a police record, he broke the law. You don't have to do something just because someone makes a physical threat against you.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> Not on any of the buses or trains I've been on. That doesn't mean it never happens, but there are posted rules and announcements about not doing it and if people do they aren't physically thrown off the bus and given a black eye & concussion by the driver.


Right, they're not because it's public space. There are even pple playing on drums and using a portable karaoke thing to Sing and ask for tips.

happened while I was overseas and I've seen it happen here as well.

but then again I commute everyday &#128517; so that greatens my chances.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Right, they're not because it's public space. There are even pple playing on drums and using a portable karaoke thing to Sing and ask for tips.
> 
> happened while I was overseas and I've seen it happen here as well.
> 
> but then again I commute everyday &#128517; so that greatens my chances.


You keep proving my case.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> The driver escalated the situation and he didn't need to do that. She was about to report the driver, but he stopped her by physically dragging her out of the car. There's a reason this guy is never going to drive again and now has a police record, he broke the law. You don't have to do something just because someone makes a physical threat against you.


no, she did when she didn't heed his threat.

not sure where it says she was about to report him but she should have shut the music off to do that. She actually should have requested he pull to the side and get out, after turning off the music of course.

again, not siding with the driver but no one that is physically fearful would antagonize the bear further by poking it. Those who do (further poke the bear) are really pretending.

and if you are going to poke the bear you better be able to take it to the end. Don't start stuff and then when the other party escalates and you suddenly can't defend yourself cry victim.




Demon said:


> You keep proving my case.


Buses are public space?

did not say lyft or uber was.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> no, she did when she didn't heed his threat.
> 
> not sure where it says she was about to report him but she should have shut the music off to do that. She actually should have requested he pull to the side and get out, after turning off the music of course.
> 
> ...


The threatening is the instigating. And if that's your argument it should be a two way street at least, the driver should happily accept the consequences from Lyft and the legal consequences of his actions, and you should as well. The pax didn't have to be afraid, the driver is still the cause of the problem and is 100% in the wrong.

My point you keep backing up is that Uber & Lyft and not the same as buses or trains.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> The threatening is the instigating. And if that's your argument it should be a two way street at least, the driver should happily accept the consequences from Lyft and the legal consequences of his actions, and you should as well. The pax didn't have to be afraid, the driver is still the cause of the problem and is 100% in the wrong.
> 
> My point you keep backing up is that Uber & Lyft and not the same as buses or trains.


Snowflake: plays loud music
Driver: no loud music, turn it off
Snowflake: I'm paying for this ride, I'm going to play loud music, what are you going to do?
Driver: if you don't turn it off I'm going to throw you out
Snowflake: keeps playing music.

im not even going to argue with how disrespectful it is to go into someone else's car and blast music on speaker phone...maybe she was raised by heathen

however the driver asked first (in her words)

_then_

threaten to throw out.

because she kept playing the loud music.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Snowflake: plays loud music
> Driver: no loud music, turn it off
> Snowflake: I'm paying for this ride, I'm going to play loud music, what are you going to do?
> Driver: if you don't turn it off I'm going to throw you out
> ...


You know that she was "blasting" music how exactly?
It's not disrespectful for a customer to play music in their personal ride that they're paying for.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> You know that she was "blasting" music how exactly?
> It's not disrespectful for a customer to play music in their personal ride that they're paying for.


She had the music on speaker. Maybe blasting isn't the right word but I'm sure it's turned up loud enough that it's not pressed up against her ears.

this again. It is to me but again that's not where the importance is.

If someone asks you to not do something in their car... would you do it anyways?

smoke a cigarette?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> She had the music on speaker. Maybe blasting isn't the right word but I'm sure it's turned up loud enough that it's not pressed up against her ears.
> 
> this again. It is to me but again that's not where the importance is.
> 
> ...


Uber says no cigarettes. Do they have a rule about music?


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Demon said:


> She was about to report the driver, but he stopped her by physically dragging her out of the car. There's a reason this guy is never going to drive again and now has a police record, he broke the law.


How did he stop her from reporting him, when he asked her to get out of his car?

Also how does he already have a record since he was just charged like 5 days ago?

Are Rideshare drivers not afforded due process? For all we know, charges could be dropped, and he may transition to another form of driving. Cops get fired all the time for failing to perform their jobs lawfully and they just apply in a different city.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

You fools are still defending the driver? For 17 pages? Dear Lord......


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Uber says no cigarettes. Do they have a rule about music?


Where does it say no cigarettes? I tried finding on rider app, rider website.

they talk about how to order a ride
How to take a ride
What happens with cleaning/damages.

must be the same spot where it tells the passengers the can play their own music &#129335;&#127995;‍♀ on speaker

https://help.uber.com/riders/section/a-guide-to-uber?nodeId=5a9e5cd6-88f4-4597-b29a-4feb67d407c2


----------



## sidehustle0403 (Nov 27, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> She got punched in the FACE.


And she's FINE.

Man, if anything I bet she looks (A little) better with that shiner.

It Takes some of the attention off that schnoz. You could park a car in the shadow of that nose on her. I bet she can really Hoover through a mountain of blow.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Where does it say no cigarettes? I tried finding on rider app, rider website.
> 
> they talk about how to order a ride
> How to take a ride
> ...


No alcohol. No smoking. No guns

I'm positive I've read those three rules in some of Uber's paperwork but I don't remember exactly where.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

goneubering said:


> No alcohol. No smoking. No guns
> 
> I'm positive I've read those three rules in some of Uber's paperwork but I don't remember exactly where.


I think as a driver maybe. Not as a rider.
I haven't and I honestly can't find it on their site?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

sidehustle0403 said:


> And she's FINE.
> 
> Man, if anything I bet she looks (A little) better with that shiner.
> 
> It Takes some of the attention off that schnoz. You could park a car in the shadow of that nose on her. I bet she can really Hoover through a mountain of blow.


Okay so this is yiur version of a funny joke I'm guessing.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I think as a driver maybe. Not as a rider.
> I haven't and I honestly can't find it on their site?


My understanding is it's the rule for both the drivers and the riders.



Mkang14 said:


> Okay so this is yiur version of a funny joke I'm guessing.


Except it's not funny.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

goneubering said:


> My understanding is it's the rule for both the drivers and the riders.
> 
> 
> Except it's not funny. :frown:


&#129335;&#127995;‍♀

I try finding it when I tried finding the music is ok or the encouraging music like their slogan no tips necessary (uber past).


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

goneubering said:


> My understanding is it's the rule for both the drivers and the riders.
> 
> 
> Except it's not funny. :frown:


Not funny at all. My hope is that he is trying to be funny (failing miserably) and this is not actually something he would support in real life.

Also when it comes to smoking... from uber guidelines


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Not funny at all. My hope is that he is trying to be funny (failing miserably) and this is not actually something he would support in real life.
> 
> Also when it comes to smoking... from uber guidelines
> View attachment 382036


Good. Thx!! I couldn't find it.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Find what?!

I’m not breaking my own rule 🤯🤯


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

When I was a teen, my big sis was going on a cruise.
I went with her to the ship.
She boarded and went to the Purser's Desk and gave him some jewelry to put in the safe.
She put in in an envelope, wrote name on it and he dropped it in a slot into the safe.
And hour or so later she decided it would be better if I took it home with me, so we go back to the Purser.
He tells her that "I can't open the safe while we are in port. Once we leave port, I can open it."
Sis is arguing with him when a man in uniform walks up and asks what's the problem.
Purser explains that she wants him to open the safe.
The other man in uniform says, "Open the safe and give her the envelope."
The Purser says "Yes sir" and he immediately turns and goes to the safe.
The other uniform says something like 'hope you folks have a nice trip' and walks away.

As the Purser hands her the envelope my sister says, "Who was that? God or something?"
The Purser says, "On this ship, yes, that IS God. We call him The Captain though."
It is International Law that the safe not be opened in port. 

You are the captain of that ship. You are responsible for what happens in and around it. Unconditionally. 
Along with that responsibility comes the power to make decisions like that.

The Captain could get into big legal problems by doing that. Doesn't matter. It is HIS ship.
He says 'open the safe', that's what you do. 
You DO what he tells you to do, or GTFO.
Later on you can sue, report to authorities, complain to the owners of the ship, write to your congressman ... but, in the meantime, if he tells you to turn the ****ing radio off ... TURN IT OFF.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> When I was a teen, my big sis was going on a cruise.
> I went with her to the ship.
> She boarded and went to the Purser's Desk and gave him some jewelry to put in the safe.
> She put in in an envelope, wrote name on it and he dropped it in a slot into the safe.
> ...


You really don't understand the difference between a customer and a subordinate? Really? Did the Captain order the passenger off his ship because he didn't like her music or in this instance asking for her envelope back? Did he then punch her in the face? Only then would your analogy apply to this story.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> You really don't understand the difference between a customer and a subordinate? Really? Did the Captain order the passenger off his ship because he didn't like her music or in this instance asking for her envelope back? Did he then punch her in the face? Only then would your analogy apply to this story.


No. He didn't do any of those things.
He didn't need to.

But, if sister had continued to argue, and if the Capt told her that he can't open the safe, and if she kept arguing, and if she made enough of a scene ... she'd of been put on the dock.
Same thing on an airplane. 
There has been many occasions where a plane made an unscheduled stop to put an unruly or disobedient passenger off.

Crew on an airplane tells you to do something ... do it.
Crew of a ship tells you to do something ... do it.
If you're in my car and I tell you to do something ... do it.

Follow the directions of the person who's property you occupy -- or go home.

Did you know that there is a small jail on board a pleasure cruiser? A mini-jail.
Know why?
Did you know that there is a small jail in every airport? A mini-jail.
Know why?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> No. He didn't do any of those things.
> He didn't need to.
> 
> But, if sister had continued to argue, and if the Capt told her that he can't open the safe, and if she kept arguing, and if she made enough of a scene ... she'd of been put on the dock.
> ...


Not a good comparison at all. Don't need to explain as most understand this.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> No. He didn't do any of those things.
> He didn't need to.
> 
> But, if sister had continued to argue, and if the Capt told her that he can't open the safe, and if she kept arguing, and if she made enough of a scene ... she'd of been put on the dock.
> ...


I get all of this But "put on a dock" is hardly the same thing as physically throwing the passenger off the ship, then punching her in the face. And that's what we are talking about here, not the drivers right to kick the rider out of his car. .


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> When I was a teen, my big sis was going on a cruise.
> I went with her to the ship.
> She boarded and went to the Purser's Desk and gave him some jewelry to put in the safe.
> She put in in an envelope, wrote name on it and he dropped it in a slot into the safe.
> ...


Great point. The captain did what the passenger wanted.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

I don’t know. Usually when a hot pax completes their ride, I watch them walk away and think to myself, damn I want to hit that.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Not a good comparison at all. Don't need to explain as most understand this.


Yet felt the need to be repetitive &#129300;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I get all of this But "put on a dock" is hardly the same thing as physically throwing the passenger off the ship, then punching her in the face. And that's what we are talking about here, not the drivers right to kick the rider out of his car. .


Agreed


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> And that's what we are talking about here, not the drivers right to kick the rider out of his car. .


So as a driver you do not have the right to choose who to give a ride to or not? I mean once you accept that's it? You have to complete it to the end no matter what?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> Great point. The captain did what the passenger wanted.


The aggressor always determines the amount and type of response.
If I ask you to leave and you don't ... 
If you struggle and punch and fight ...
It is the aggressor that escalates the situation.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> So as a driver you do not have the right to choose who to give a ride to or not? I mean once you accept that's it? You have to complete it to the end no matter what?


Not sure where you got this, I said never said anything like this. What I said was the rider is still a paying customer and no industry in our country would allow someone to assault a customer they didn't like. He had the right to kick her out, I made that perfectly clear which is why I do not understand the point of this post. He did not have the right to grab her and physically throw her out of his car, and obviously he had no right to punch her in the face which is why he was arrested and she was not.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Not sure where you got this, I said never said anything like this. What I said was the rider is still a paying customer and no industry in our country would allow someone to assault a customer they didn't like. He had the right to kick her out, I made that perfectly clear which is why I do not understand the point of this post. He did not have the right to grab her and physically throw her out of his car, and obviously he had no right to punch her in the face which is why he was arrested and she was not.


Well stated


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Not sure where you got this, I said never said anything like this. What I said was the rider is still a paying customer and no industry in our country would allow someone to assault a customer they didn't like. He had the right to kick her out, I made that perfectly clear which is why I do not understand the point of this post. He did not have the right to grab her and physically throw her out of his car, and obviously he had no right to punch her in the face which is why he was arrested and she was not.


Your post prior to that was stating another's comparison of customer vs subordinate but nothing of whether he had the right to kick her out.

most folks here who have sided with the driver says he has no right to kick her out indirectly because essentially that's what he did when he said "shut the music off or imma kick you out".

Second time

she continues anyways.

again we don't have the entire footage and audio.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Your post prior to that was stating another's comparison of customer vs subordinate but nothing of whether he had the right to kick her out.
> 
> most folks here who have sided with the driver says he has no right to kick her out indirectly because essentially that's what he did when he said "shut the music off or imma kick you out".
> 
> ...


Then the driver should have pulled the car over & called the police.



UberBastid said:


> The aggressor always determines the amount and type of response.
> If I ask you to leave and you don't ...
> If you struggle and punch and fight ...
> It is the aggressor that escalates the situation.


No one is denying the driver was the aggressor.


----------



## Dodger Royal (Nov 27, 2019)

Not sure which is More Unsettling 
The video
or those that justify the drivers actions


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> Then the driver should have pulled the car over & called the police.
> 
> 
> No one is denying the driver was the aggressor.


That would be the smart thing.

I've never justified his actions as correct just as

no one said all drivers can do the smart thing. ESP in the heat of the moment.

im sure there are drivers here who speak out of turn or jump to conclusions only to say so, maybe once out of ten here.

still she was the one who started the whole dang thing.

the driver clearly stated what he was going to do the second time around after the first ask.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Dodger Royal said:


> Not sure which is More Unsettling
> The video
> or those that justify the drivers actions





Demon said:


> No one is denying the driver was the aggressor.


the aggressor is the woman that came at the driver


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Dodger Royal said:


> Not sure which is More Unsettling
> The video
> or those that justify the drivers actions


100% agree

Its bizarre.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> That would be the smart thing.
> 
> I've never justified his actions as correct just as
> 
> ...


You keep trying to justify his actions by saying he was the victim when he was the one who started it & escalated it. Just because the driver said he was going to physically throw her out of the car doesn't mean he was right to throw her out of the car.



uberdriverfornow said:


> the aggressor is the woman that came at the driver


The video & actions by law enforcement show that she didn't.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> *You keep trying to justify his actions by saying he was the victim *when he was the one who started it & escalated it. Just because the driver said he was going to physically throw her out of the car doesn't mean he was right to throw her out of the car


I'm justifying his ability to throw someone (not physically obv but his car his rules) out of his car.

1. never said he was a victim, screenshot where I did and I'll apologize Otherwise please don't put words in my mouth by saying

2. He did not start it, she did when she played her music out loud on the phone and continued to do so after he asked her to stop and after he told her again to stop or _he would kick her out _

3. never said he was right, again.

*but how stupid does one have to be to further antagonize someone who literally said he was going to throw you out if you don't stop doing something that is not needed?

ESP if she's the one asking for the ride and apparently paying poopoo prices.

regardless of the whole customer or not, there's also you get what you pay for. You want to have music blasting so loud? *

BUY YOUR OWN DAMN CAR AND HIRE A PERSONAL DRIVER.

that is all.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> You keep trying to justify his actions by saying he was the victim when he was the one who started it & escalated it.


As the video shows, it was the pax that escalated it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> As the video shows, it was the pax that escalated it.


Not even remotely the point. And why do you keep going on about this? You are WRONG.

Here is what is 100% guaranteed from ANY court in this country. They will NOT say the driver has the right to physically remove her, from his vehicle, AND punch her in the face. That I GUARANTEE you. 100%.

Not saying what the penalty will be. Who knows? But no judge will say the driver has the right to punch her in the face.

And anyone who doesn't comprehend this is seriously uneducated. Lower class.

And a cowardly PUNK!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Here is what is 100% guaranteed from ANY court in this country. They will NOT say the driver has the right to physically remove her, from his vehicle, AND punch her in the face. That I GUARANTEE you. 100%.


You can't even guarantee that that is what the video itself shows.

After legally removing the pax from his vehicle without harming her in any fashion, she lunged at him, kicked him, and he defended himself.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You can't even guarantee that that is what the video itself shows.
> 
> After legally removing the pax from his vehicle without harming her in any fashion, she lunged at him, kicked him, and he defended himself.


Read my post again. If you don't understand it, then please do not bother responding.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Read my post again. If you don't understand it, then please do not bother responding.


The only thing to understand is that whst you are saying happened is in direct contradiction to what the video itself shows.

Thanks for playing


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The only thing to understand is that whst you are saying happened is in direct contradiction to what the video itself shows.
> 
> Thanks for playing


Wow! You really cannot comprehend. Consider some therapy.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Wow! You really cannot comprehend. Consider some therapy.


When you got video evidence of what you said happened, we'd all love to see it. Til then feel free to watch this.

My two cents. &#128526;


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You can't even guarantee that that is what the video itself shows.
> 
> After legally removing the pax from his vehicle without harming her in any fashion, she lunged at him, kicked him, and he defended himself.


Law enforcement who investigated the incident cited him for breaking the law.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> When you got video evidence of what you said happened, we'd all love to see it. Til then feel free to watch this.
> 
> My two cents. &#128526;


Do not need, a video to backup my statement. Follow the case.

If you don't understand that, then you're beneath my level.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Your post prior to that was stating another's comparison of customer vs subordinate but nothing of whether he had the right to kick her out.
> 
> most folks here who have sided with the driver says he has no right to kick her out indirectly because essentially that's what he did when he said "shut the music off or imma kick you out".
> 
> ...


We don't have any more footage as it's pretty safe to say none exists. If the driver had any footage absolving him he would have produced it by now. So this footage is all we have to go on. And that video shows the driver physically throwing her out and then hitting her in the face, it most certainly does not prove she "continues anyway". What it does show backs up her claim that she was simply trying to get her possessions out of the car.

As for my response to the ship captain analogy I was simply pointing out that talking to a customer and giving an order to a subordinate are 2 totally different things. In other posts I made it clear the driver had the right to throw out a rider but I also believe throwing out a rider for playing music is over the top and the actions of a bad driver. But as posted by @Dodger Royal it is very unsettling to see posters defend this driver based on the only available video. That just shows how many bad drivers, and quite possibly bad people, we have here.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> When you got video evidence of what you said happened, we'd all love to see it. Til then feel free to watch this.
> 
> My two cents. &#128526;


Now placing you in the reject stack due to your serious lack of understanding.




uberdriverfornow said:


> When you got video evidence of what you said happened, we'd all love to see it. Til then feel free to watch this.
> 
> My two cents. &#128526;


&#128075;&#128075;


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> Law enforcement who investigated the incident cited him for breaking the law.


before they saw this video of her going at him


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

They should just honestly pair all folks like her with the Miamikids and the folks who don’t agree with everything blindly only 👍🏻🤣❤ 

😝😝😝


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> They should just honestly pair all folks like her with the Miamikids and the folks who don't agree with everything blindly only &#128077;&#127995;&#129315;❤
> 
> &#128541;&#128541;&#128541;


99 times out of 100 the woman would be innocent...the 1 time out if the 100 where the woman is the instigator they wanna still call the driver the instigator....even with video proof

you just can't teach common sense


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> before they saw this video of her going at him


Sorry, the video doesn't show that.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> 99 times out of 100 the woman would be innocent...the 1 time out if the 100 where the woman is the instigator they wanna still call the driver the instigator....even with video proof
> 
> you just can't teach common sense


Dont compare cases. Man/woman aside a lot of people feel the aggressor is the person who touches the other first. In this case it was the driver. Law agrees.

I personally will admit I dont like to see a person punch another in general and especially if one has a obvious physical advantage. Imagine if it was a 90 year old male pax and he didnt want to listen to a youngster driver. Then the driver drags him out and later punches him. Driver could cause much more damage to a weaker opponent.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Dont compare cases. Man/woman aside a lot of people feel the aggressor is the person who touches the other first. In this case it was the driver. Law agrees.
> 
> I personally will admit I dont like to see a person punch another in general and especially if one has a obvious physical advantage. Imagine if it was a 90 year old male pax and he didnt want to listen to a youngster driver. Then the driver drags him out and later punches him. Driver could cause much more damage to a weaker opponent.


i got video that shows the woman instigating, when you got video showing the driver instigating or even showing the women being harmed before going at the driver, we would all love to see it



Demon said:


> Sorry, the video doesn't show that.


that's exactly what it shows


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> i got video that shows the woman instigating, when you got video showing the driver instigating, we would all love to see it
> 
> 
> that's exactly what it shows


That clip you keep posting which was taken in the middle of the incident?

I hope that's not what your talking about. &#129318;‍♀


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> That clip you keep posting which was taken in the middle of the incident?
> 
> I hope that's not what your talking about. &#129318;‍♀





> when you got video showing the driver instigating, we would all love to see it


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> when you got video showing the driver instigating, we would all love to see it


Yes the full video where he drags her out.

So there is nothing new then. Alright great.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes the full video where he drags her out.
> 
> So there is nothing new then. Alright great.


he never dragged anyone...he picked her up and sat her down outside of his car without harming her


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

i've seen cartons of eggs get sat down with more force


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> he never dragged anyone...he picked her up and sat her down outside of his car without harming her


Sorry, you're still wrong.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Drivers need to start using reasonable to deadly force to evict the bad behaving pax. Most state laws will permit it.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> Drivers need to start using reasonable to deadly force to evict the bad behaving pax. Most state laws will permit it.


Most state laws permit using deadly force on "bad bahaving pax"? Are you for reals? Just stop before you embarrass yourself any further.



uberdriverfornow said:


> 99 times out of 100 the woman would be innocent...the 1 time out if the 100 where the woman is the instigator they wanna still call the driver the instigator....even with video proof
> 
> you just can't teach common sense


So you really see this video and assume she was the instigator? Did she throw a punch at the driver or was she trying to get to the back seat to , now wait for it, retrieve her possessions before the driver took off with them?


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

@Darrell Green Fan ,
Law always favors the brave which neo-liberal fools do not realize. They embarrass themselves to death. Lol.You already behaved bad enough by launching personal attack in my impersonal comment. What type force can be employed for your bad behaving attitude ?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

rembrandt said:


> @Darrell Green Fan ,
> Law always favors the brave which neo-liberal fools do not realize. They embarrass themselves to death. Lol.


The driver was cited for battery. How did the law favor him?


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Demon said:


> The driver was cited for battery. How did the law favor him?


California is a neo liberal hell which I avoid like plague. The Driver was not conclusively convicted by a Court of law. Was he ?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

rembrandt said:


> California is a neo liberal hell which I avoid like plague. The Driver was not conclusively convicted by a Court of law. Was he ?


I guess that's not always. He got cited & lost his job. Even if he isn't convicted he's lost.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Demon said:


> I guess that's not always. He got cited & lost his job. Even if he isn't convicted he's lost.


Losing a job isn't the end of the world. Workplace bullying by management exists because people are afraid of losing jobs. He will be ok.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

rembrandt said:


> Losing a job isn't the end of the world. Workplace bullying by management exists because people are afraid of losing jobs. He will be ok.


But management didn't bully him. I'm sure a guy who couldn't hold down a Lyft job will be ok.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> @Darrell Green Fan ,
> Law always favors the brave which neo-liberal fools do not realize. They embarrass themselves to death. Lol.You already behaved bad enough by launching personal attack in my impersonal comment. What type force can be employed for your bad behaving attitude ?


As you do your research to prove that laws exist permitting the use of deadly force on a difficult customer (yeah good luck with that) you may want to also look up the definition of a personal attack because you are 0-2. Your insistence on bringing your politics into the discussion where it serves no purpose is another poor reflection on you. That's why I suggested you stop to avoid further embarrassment.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> As you do your research to prove that laws exist permitting the use of deadly force on a difficult customer (yeah good luck with that) you may want to also look up the definition of a personal attack because you are 0-2. Your insistence on bringing your politics into the discussion where it serves no purpose is another poor reflection on you. That's why I suggested you stop to avoid further embarrassment.


Guy in Denver shot and killed pax 10 times, spent a year in jail was just found innocent & released

You have a right to defend yourself I don't make judgements on snippets of videos only people there can testify to what happened prior or after the video started rolling

It's for a judge & jury to decide but far as I'm concerned I tell you to get out of my property you better skidattle, if I tell you to turn off your radio in my property & you don't or get smart I'm going to ask you to leave, now I wouldn't put my hands on her or wait for police in that situation but there's plenty of ways & some people prey on the weak she might of mis judged this guy as weak when he was not

I'm with the driver no cash tip GTFO anytime I feel I'm being disrespected


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> Guy in Denver shot and killed pax 10 times, spent a year in jail was just found innocent & released
> 
> You have a right to defend yourself I don't make judgements on snippets of videos only people there can testify to what happened prior or after the video started rolling
> 
> ...


Not a professional attitude. Will remain on the side of the passenger 100%.

Am a driver and would NEVER handle the situation like this driver did. Speaks to his cowardice and lack of education.

Also a rider, and no punk driver would pull that on me. And no, I do not hand out cash tips.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Most state laws permit using deadly force on "bad bahaving pax"? Are you for reals? Just stop before you embarrass yourself any further.
> 
> 
> So you really see this video and assume she was the instigator? Did she throw a punch at the driver or was she trying to get to the back seat to , now wait for it, retrieve her possessions before the driver took off with them?


she pushed and kicked him



Darrell Green Fan said:


> As you do your research to prove that laws exist permitting the use of deadly force on a difficult customer (yeah good luck with that) you may want to also look up the definition of a personal attack because you are 0-2. Your insistence on bringing your politics into the discussion where it serves no purpose is another poor reflection on you. That's why I suggested you stop to avoid further embarrassment.


getting picked up and gently sat down outside of his vehicle is not getting "attacked" ... it's laughable to think someone would believe something so ridiculous



Demon said:


> The driver was cited for battery. How did the law favor him?


getting cited at the scene based on initial statements before the cops saw the video does not mean he is convicted

if i was a cop and hadn't seen the video that vindicates him I would wrote him a ticket as well

then after the DA sees the video I would sure expect the DA to dismiss the charge or even take it to trial and allow a jury to decide it


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Guy in Denver shot and killed pax 10 times, spent a year in jail was just found innocent & released
> 
> You have a right to defend yourself


Refusing to turn down music is not a justified reason for the driver to use force on the passenger. That's not self defense.


troothequalstroll said:


> now I wouldn't put my hands on her or wait for police in that situation


Then what would you do?


troothequalstroll said:


> I'm with the driver no cash tip GTFO anytime I feel I'm being disrespected


You're with the driver but said you wouldn't put your hands on her.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

rembrandt said:


> Drivers need to start using reasonable to deadly force to evict the bad behaving pax. Most state laws will permit it.


Please get back on your meds ASAP, signed all U/L drivers.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Refusing to turn down music is not a justified reason for the driver to use force on the passenger. That's not self defense.
> 
> Then what would you do?
> 
> You're with the driver but said you wouldn't put your hands on her.


Like stated I wasn't there don't know what happened prior but I'm assuming she got smart, disrespectful, or put hands on him or his property in some kind of way, that's my assumption

Most drivers aren't just going to snap like that cuz she simply said no sir politely

I do side with the driver but that's on limited information that's for a court & jury judge to decide if it gets to that point

Honestly I don't think a pax would treat me like that's but I'm not going to put my hands on one or give up my ninja secrets but Damm it feels good to be a gangsta, a real gangsta plays his cards right, a real gangsta dont start fights, a real gangsta don't flex nuts, reals B's look at a gangsta like a stop sign n play the role of lil mis sweet ; )


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> she pushed and kicked him
> 
> 
> getting picked up and gently sat down outside of his vehicle is not getting "attacked" ... it's laughable to think someone would believe something so ridiculous
> ...


There's still zero evidence to back up the things you've claimed. Sorry about that.



troothequalstroll said:


> Like stated I wasn't there don't know what happened prior but I'm assuming she got smart, disrespectful, or put hands on him or his property in some kind of way, that's my assumption
> 
> Most drivers aren't just going to snap like that cuz she simply said no sir politely
> 
> ...


None of the evidence backs that up.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> I'm assuming she got smart, disrespectful, or put hands on him or his property in some kind of way, that's my assumption


If she hit him (zero evidence of this) he could have left the vehicle and stayed out. He still has no valid self defense excuse.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> There's still zero evidence to back up the things you've claimed. Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> None of the evidence backs that up.


all the evidence does



Mkang14 said:


> If she hit him (zero evidence of this)


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> all the evidence does


Please for God sakes enough with the video snippet &#128514;. *Conveniently* cutting out the part where he dragged her out and then punched her.

&#129318;‍♀


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Please for God sakes enough with the video snippet &#128514;. *Conveniently* cutting out the part where he dragged her out and then punched her.
> 
> &#129318;‍♀


nobody was "dragged" and he only punched her after she charged at him and kicked him first as shown in this video


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> If she hit him (zero evidence of this) he could have left the vehicle and stayed out. He still has no valid self defense excuse.


Not about self defense to some it's about self respect some people will check the ef out of u & don't play it's all fun and games until you run into someone who don't give an ef & has nothing to lose just saying

Can't get away talking or acting any kind a way that might work with the dude wrapped around your finger at home that wears a skirt & confused about his gender or all the dude's wrapped around your finger to do this & that for ya but to some well....


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

MoreTips said:


> That's the lesson to be learned, oh and of course you get what you pay for.
> 
> There was probably more to the story, but yes you shouldn't ever hit a woman. Driver should of pulled over and called police before touching pax.
> 
> I do have to admit though, I do like the idea of the public seeing these videos and maybe having a healthy respect for being a guest in someone else's vehicle.


How do you know she's a woman? Was she gender neutral or binary or whatever?

Stop with the don't hit woman card. Everyone for self these days. Women want their cake and eat it too!

When it suits them.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Not about self defense to some it's about self respect some people will check the ef out of u & don't play it's all fun and games until you run into someone who don't give an ef & has nothing to lose just saying
> 
> Can't get away talking or acting any kind a way that might work with the dude wrapped around your finger at home that wears a skirt & confused about his gender or all the dude's wrapped around your finger to do this & that for ya but to some well....


I dont think he earned any respect by punching someone. Actually this makes him less of a man in my eyes.

I respect anyone who gets a handle on a situation without the use of physical violence. Hitting is the cowards way out. Imagine if he outsmarted her and as a result she ended up looking like the entitled passenger. Wouldn't that be a better story for RS drivers?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont think he earned any respect by punching someone. Actually this makes him less of a man in my eyes.
> 
> I respect anyone who gets a handle on a situation without the use of physical violence. Hitting is the cowards way out. Imagine if he outsmarted her and as a result she ended up looking like the entitled passenger. Wouldn't that be a better story for RS drivers?


I don't respect either of them don't really care she checked the wrong one & got checked, she'll get paid, dude obviously didn't have much to lose & felt like doing what he did

As far as drivers not 1 single person on the planet cares about drivers not riders, not Uber lyft , not the people in charge letting this crap happen, personally I ld be happy if more crazy drivers went postal and this whole scam gets shut down everyone involved with Uber Lyft labor department politicians FBI belongs in prison a lot longer than this smuck

He man handled 1 person meanwhile 15+ million times a day Uber Lyft robbing & stealing $1-5+ dollars with an app instead of a gun & it's no big deal

There's no winners in this story & nothing is going to paint drivers in a better light most riders see drivers as peons to use and their actions prove it, who would order a friggin pool ride in the first place & what kinda idiot actual accepts them if not desperate? The simple fact she thinks it's ok to just blast music like that with other pax tells me everything I need to know about her, the fact she took a pool lets me know everything I need to know about her, did she deserve hands put on her prob not but she sure got em

He's not the criminal the people behind the app & creating the environment to let people use the app are the criminals

Can't verify riders to much friction so brown drivers by the dozen get murdered, robbed by the thousands, one dumb drunk white chick gets in a strangers car that isn't even a friggin Uber too lazy to look at her screen she was staring at all night to verify gets killed & we need pin codes, audio recordings, selphy checks, new laws passed, government hearings.... like we the bad guys when we just signed up for a basic gig

He'll spend some time in jail pay a fine lose a $3 an hour job he was going to fail by design anyway 96% of the time, while the criminals sit back & laugh in their 77+ million dollar mansions because they got 50-90% of the fare

Ef the driver ef that rider ef Uber Lyft ef em all far as I'm concerned the more bad press the better they paying grown adults $3-4 gross like it's 1971 & drivers arguing about some **** getting checked are y'all equal or not? Step to a man like a man then get treated like one and wanna cry coward like you can just talk & act any kinda way eventually u run into someone that doesn't give 2 Doo doos & puts u in your place and I'm supposed to throw a pity party


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> I don't respect either of them don't really care she checked the wrong one & got checked, she'll get paid, dude obviously didn't have much to lose & felt like doing what he did
> 
> As far as drivers not 1 single person on the planet cares about drivers not riders, not Uber lyft , not the people in charge letting this crap happen, personally I ld be happy if more crazy drivers went postal and this whole scam gets shut down everyone involved with Uber Lyft labor department politicians FBI belongs in prison a lot longer than this smuck
> 
> ...


Okay I agree with some of what your saying.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Most state laws permit using deadly force on "bad bahaving pax"? Are you for reals? Just stop before you embarrass yourself any further.
> 
> 
> So you really see this video and assume she was the instigator? Did she throw a punch at the driver or was she trying to get to the back seat to , now wait for it, retrieve her possessions before the driver took off with them?


No. The obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> all the evidence does


It is amusing that you actually think you are right. I really hope you never sit on a jury because your perception is horrible. There is zero evidence that she attacked him, it clearly appears as if she is trying to return to the car to retrieve her belongings and he is preventing that.

You claimed she kicked him when her feat are not even visible on the clip after her first 2 steps that most definitely do not show a kick in any way. Her entire body from the waste down is blocked by the car and yet here you are insisting that the link you supplied clearly shows a kick. You also claimed she threw a punch. Can you help me out and identify which fist was used because I looked at both and saw nothing close to a punch. Perhaps she had a third arm only visible to you? That's about all I got.

It is nothing short of amazing that you continue to have this take.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> It is amusing that you actually think you are right. I really hope you never sit on a jury because your perception is horrible. There is zero evidence that she attacked him, it clearly appears as if she is trying to return to the car to retrieve her belongings and he is preventing that.
> 
> You claimed she kicked him when her feat are not even visible on the clip after her first 2 steps that most definitely do not show a kick in any way. Her entire body from the waste down is blocked by the car and yet here you are insisting that the link you supplied clearly shows a kick. You also claimed she threw a punch. Can you help me out and identify which fist was used because I looked at both and saw nothing close to a punch. Perhaps she had a third arm only visible to you? That's about all I got.
> 
> It is nothing short of amazing that you continue to have this take.


just watch the video, it's clear as day that she went at him and slung her legs at him after he had just walked away from her to de-escalate...you just can't admit that you're wrong


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> just watch the video, it's clear as day that she went at him and slung her legs at him after he had just walked away from her to de-escalate...you just can't admit that you're wrong


Didn't see it at first but it definitely looks like she kicked him or tried to kick him.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> just watch the video, it's clear as day that she went at him and slung her legs at him after he had just walked away from her to de-escalate...you just can't admit that you're wrong


 You can't see her feet, can't even see her legs, so obviously your take is speculative at best. You are making an assumption based on nothing more than you opinion and posting it as fact. If you can't see the problem with that then we can only assume you were not the captain of the debate team because you really suck at this.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> It is amusing that you actually think you are right. I really hope you never sit on a jury because your perception is horrible. There is zero evidence that she attacked him, it clearly appears as if she is trying to return to the car to retrieve her belongings and he is preventing that.
> 
> You claimed she kicked him when her feat are not even visible on the clip after her first 2 steps that most definitely do not show a kick in any way. Her entire body from the waste down is blocked by the car and yet here you are insisting that the link you supplied clearly shows a kick. You also claimed she threw a punch. Can you help me out and identify which fist was used because I looked at both and saw nothing close to a punch. Perhaps she had a third arm only visible to you? That's about all I got.
> 
> It is nothing short of amazing that you continue to have this take.


No one knows or saw what happened before he got out of car

& I'd never get on a jury because everyone going to be not guilty on gp lmao


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> You can't see her feet, can't even see her legs, so obviously your take is speculative at best. You are making an assumption based on nothing more than you opinion and posting it as fact. If you can't see the problem with that then we can only assume you were not the captain of the debate team because you really suck at this.


you can't even admit she went at him hard after he walked away from her

to you, walking at him hard like that and ramming into him is just a figment of our imagination

to you, she was just trying to save his life by ramming into him


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you can't even admit she went at him hard after he walked away from her
> 
> to you, walking at him hard like that and ramming into him is just a figment of our imagination
> 
> to you, she was just trying to save his life by ramming into him


OK we are both speculating as we don't REALLY know, that's why it's so entertaining that you are doing a victory dance when you are simply guessing.

I'll leave it like this: What is the more likely scenario for a woman who has just been grabbed and pulled from the car by a driver:

*A. She decided to go after a man who outweighs her by 100 pounds and has been the aggressor by physically attacking him.*

or

*B. She tried desperately to get to the back seat to retrieve her belongings before the driver took off with them.*

I think anyone with an ounce of common sense would know the answer here. Obviously you are lacking in common sense.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> OK we are both speculating as we don't REALLY know, that's why it's so entertaining that you are doing a victory dance when you are simply guessing.
> 
> I'll leave it like this: What is the more likely scenario for a woman who has just been grabbed and pulled from the car by a driver:
> 
> ...


im not speculating on what's in the video, im stating specifically whats in the video

meanwhile, you continue ignoring whats clearly in the video


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> im not speculating on what's in the video, im stating specifically whats in the video
> 
> meanwhile, you continue ignoring whats clearly in the video


I'll only repeat this one more time, then I am done with you.

You can not see her feet, or the entire body below the waste. So yes son you are doing nothing but guessing that she kicked the driver. . Again it's hilarious that you actually believe that video in any way what so ever proves she kicked him when you can't even see her legs. This is not difficult, you are.


----------



## Reregirl73 (Mar 22, 2019)

mbd said:


> More rides you give, better your chance of going bananas. Human body and mind can only take **** up to a certain point. Then you add the traffic issues, earnings issues, family issues , dog issues, and other life issues.
> My solution to these issues is to give all the drivers a break after every 2 hours. Drivers can go get couple of drinks , clear their mind, then come back to driving. Issues fixed .
> This way, you will not see drivers dragging pax's out of their car. They will be too drunk to do this task.


Every driver can take a break after 2 hours if they so chose. The good thing about Uber is you decide when you drive and when you don't.



WindyCityAnt said:


> Never touch pax, ever!
> 
> One time I thought this guy was ODing in my car. It was a 5 min trip only. This dude was OUT cold...
> 
> ...


You should have called 911


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I'll only repeat this one more time, then I am done with you.


You promise ? I've been tired owning you with the facts all thread.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> So it's okay for a man to drag a woman out of their car and assault her for playing music?
> 
> Lil lost on where you're coming from.


Strongly agree



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> that passenger got what she deserved.


Totally wrong. The driver will get what he deserves. At a minimum, he'll never drive, for a living, again. And he'll have an assault charge on his record.

Your logic sounds like pure "street justice". And will land you in some serious trouble.


----------

